# Driveler #55 for strang and rydert....



## kracker (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2013)

Got that new thread smell that never lasts...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

King Slip and I, kings of the last page of the last driveler


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

what cha trying to say??............................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King Slip and I, kings of the last page of the last driveler



That was in the past. It don't count no more.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

kracker said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That was in the past. It don't count no more.



party pooper


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King Slip and I, kings of the last page of the last driveler



You stole that Kang spot from me right after I stole it fair and square from Cricket


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey, what's this about the Mister being sick?!?! Hope he kicks it soon!!!!



he done been duck huntin again?.......................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> party pooper


you talkin to ME 


Keebs said:


> Hey, what's this about the Mister being sick?!?! Hope he kicks it soon!!!!


Me too Keebs. He's got what I just got over and it aint fun. 


hdm03 said:


> You stole that Kang spot from me right after I stole it fair and square from Cricket



Now Iz be cunfusedle


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You stole that Kang spot from me right after I stole it fair and square from Cricket



twerent me , i promise


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

I had the SWEETEST Surprise this morning!  I was about to leave on an errand and LilD stopped me and said "Uuuhh, Mama, look!"
This "little boy" grew up riding my bus, he ain't so little now, the Marines helped take care of that, but talk about making me feel special coming by to see me like this!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I had the SWEETEST Surprise this morning!  I was about to leave on an errand and LilD stopped me and said "Uuuhh, Mama, look!"
> This "little boy" grew up riding my bus, he ain't so little now, the Marines helped take care of that, but talk about making me feel special coming by to see me like this!



That's special right there!


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's special right there!



x's 2........that's pretty good!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)

Last page of the driveler..... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=735070&page=21



kracker said:


>





rydert said:


> he done been duck huntin again?.......................


Bet he'll keep his wada's on next time......


Keebs said:


> I had the SWEETEST Surprise this morning!  I was about to leave on an errand and LilD stopped me and said "Uuuhh, Mama, look!"
> This "little boy" grew up riding my bus, he ain't so little now, the Marines helped take care of that, but talk about making me feel special coming by to see me like this!



Sho' is a purdy lady in dat picha


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I had the SWEETEST Surprise this morning!  I was about to leave on an errand and LilD stopped me and said "Uuuhh, Mama, look!"
> This "little boy" grew up riding my bus, he ain't so little now, the Marines helped take care of that, but talk about making me feel special coming by to see me like this!





"Mama Hen".  Wear that title with pride, Miss Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I had the SWEETEST Surprise this morning!  I was about to leave on an errand and LilD stopped me and said "Uuuhh, Mama, look!"
> This "little boy" grew up riding my bus, he ain't so little now, the Marines helped take care of that, but talk about making me feel special coming by to see me like this!



Cool


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King Slip and I, kings of the last page of the last driveler






hdm03 said:


> You stole that Kang spot from me right after I stole it fair and square from Cricket






Keebs said:


> I had the SWEETEST Surprise this morning!  I was about to leave on an errand and LilD stopped me and said "Uuuhh, Mama, look!"
> This "little boy" grew up riding my bus, he ain't so little now, the Marines helped take care of that, but talk about making me feel special coming by to see me like this!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



Crickett i knew nothing about hdm03 stealing it from you, I didnt steal it from him, it just ended up that way Put the whip down


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you're too kind........... but thank you.
> 
> Nic, he said and I quote "You were the best bus driver we ever had!"  I started laughing & told him, "But you didn't know that until I left!!"  He giggled & said "Yes ma'm, you're right"



I had a bus driver like that, she made me sweep the bus when i would get in trouble.  I had to sweep it more than anyone, and at the end of the year i won the golden broom award She was the best bus driver ever, but  i didnt realize it at the time.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I had a bus driver like that, she made me sweep the bus when i would get in trouble.  I had to sweep it more than anyone, and at the end of the year i won the golden broom award She was the best bus driver ever, but  i didnt realize it at the time.


 That's how I did my kids too, one kid in particular it back fired on me, if I had've turned him in to the office instead of "working it out with the parents" he would have gotten sent off like he needed!
But I was VERY lucky, I either knew most of the parents from going to school with them or some of their family or had worked with them at some point in time, they knew I would take care of their kids & treat them like my own........ I do miss my kids!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2013)

Ready to go home and break out the Hankus Specialty cause I just danged well need it today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> That's how I did my kids too, one kid in particular it back fired on me, if I had've turned him in to the office instead of "working it out with the parents" he would have gotten sent off like he needed!
> But I was VERY lucky, I either knew most of the parents from going to school with them or some of their family or had worked with them at some point in time, they knew I would take care of their kids & treat them like my own........ I do miss my kids!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ready to go home and break out the Hankus Specialty cause I just danged well need it today.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Last page of the driveler..... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=735070&page=21


That was funny right there!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ready to go home and break out the Hankus Specialty cause I just danged well need it today.


 I heard dat!


----------



## kracker (Jan 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ready to go home and break out the Hankus Specialty cause I just danged well need it today.


I ain't got any of that, looks like Icehouse for me tonight.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> I ain't got any of that, looks like Icehouse for me tonight.



We LOVE our Icehouse at Casa de Bugsy.


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Last page of the driveler..... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=735070&page=21





Keebs said:


> That was funny right there!





strang is just mad cause he was on da potty..........again......


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> strang is just mad cause he was on da potty..........again......



I think I need to go to da docta......


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2013)

Arrgghh .... Just realized they named the best day of da week after me


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Arrgghh .... Just realized they named the best day of da week after me



Yo' real name is Sattaday?


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Yo' real name is Sattaday?



Sattaday, Slip Sattaday ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs is STILL a bus driva, driver of da short drivelin bus !!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

slip said:


> _*Arrgghh*_ .... Just realized they named the best day of da week after me


What have you been watchin/listenin to that's got you all Pirate"y"???


Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs is STILL a bus driva, driver of da short drivelin bus !!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Sattaday, Slip Sattaday ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2013)

Wifey wants to play, be back in 5 . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Sattaday, Slip Sattaday ....


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wifey wants to play, be back in 5 . . .



What game y'all playin'?


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> What have you been watchin/listenin to that's got you all Pirate"y"???


Nothin ... just feeling arrgghhyy


stringmusic said:


>





Keebs said:


>



Yeah, and i got made fun of alot as a chillen for it ... thanks a lot.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wifey wants to play, be back in 5 . . .



5????  Stop yo bragin'


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Nothin ... just feeling arrgghhyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 I thought it was cute!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Dang that Mud, he done lefted me!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2013)

Whewwwwww, exhaling smoke . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2013)

I can't believe there is not a single .22 round to be had in this town. Glad i had a couple of boxes for squirrelin' this weekend, but this is just getting ridiculous....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2013)

I've rat holed about over 10k rounds, holla if you need some!!


I know locally they were going for $33 a brick and now $46 . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe there is not a single .22 round to be had in this town. Glad i had a couple of boxes for squirrelin' this weekend, but this is just getting ridiculous....



yes it is.


----------



## kracker (Jan 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've rat holed about over 10k rounds, holla if you need some!!
> 
> 
> I know locally they were going for $33 a brick and now $46 . . .


My local funshop had to bring out a little of our personal stock


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2013)

KANG Gobblin !!!  Whoooooooooot !!!



Okay, gotta spend some MORE QT with da wifey . . .


Laaaaawd I love this woman !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not very well stocked myself, 500 rds of shorts for plinking, and 600 rds of LR. Need to beef that up......big time!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2013)

Get home, cook the ground beef, grab the sketti sauce and the lid just comes right off.  No button pop, no strength needed. 

Waiting on Bait to come home with a box of Hamburger Helper as my mojo for cooking has come and gone. They're lucky I'm still willing to cook anything. A sammich and a bowl of ice cream would suffice for me at this point.


----------



## kracker (Jan 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Get home, cook the ground beef, grab the sketti sauce and the lid just comes right off.  No button pop, no strength needed.
> 
> Waiting on Bait to come home with a box of Hamburger Helper as my mojo for cooking has come and gone. They're lucky I'm still willing to cook anything. A sammich and a bowl of ice cream would suffice for me at this point.


Don't forget the Icehouse!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> Don't forget the Icehouse!



I'm so tired if I were to drink an Icehouse, I might as well not even set the alarm clock in the morning. 

I guess I better save that for Thursday night when I don't have to be anywhere Friday.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2013)

Evening Yougins dont let your ammo run low.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Yougins dont let your ammo run low.



Evenin Pops!! I got some catchin up to do.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Gonna be some baked chicken and lima beans from Roosters for supper.
On a different note: Had a knock at the door earlier. It was my neighbor across the street who just got back from Arkansas. Taking a break from cleaning 7 teal, 2 mallards, and a gadwall! Man, i love people who hate to eat what they shoot! 
On call next week, so its a perfect time to make a big ol' pot of Duck Gumbo again.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be some baked chicken and lima beans from Roosters for supper.
> On a different note: Had a knock at the door earlier. It was my neighbor across the street who just got back from Arkansas. Taking a break from cleaning 7 teal, 2 mallards, and a gadwall! Man, i love people who hate to eat what they shoot!
> On call next week, so its a perfect time to make a big ol' pot of Duck Gumbo again.



Duck Gumbo has gluten in it.  





I swear. It's TRUUUUUUUEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be some baked chicken and lima beans from Roosters for supper.
> On a different note: Had a knock at the door earlier. It was my neighbor across the street who just got back from Arkansas. Taking a break from cleaning 7 teal, 2 mallards, and a gadwall! Man, i love people who hate to eat what they shoot!
> On call next week, so its a perfect time to make a big ol' pot of Duck Gumbo again.



Mods get all the free stuff.


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

I fell in a deep hole trying to watch some ducks and now I can't get warm.....

All hail kang gobleinwoods! !


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mods get all the free stuff.


Come on down, Charlie. Oughta have it ready when you get here in mid February. 


turtlebug said:


> Duck Gumbo has gluten in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not the way i make it. The big problem was the roux. Bacon grease and Gluten free flour should solve that problem. Duck meat, celery, onions, bell pepper, chicken stock, bacon, conecuh sausage(mild), 0ne cup of roux, tomato paste, crushed tomatoes, and simmer for 2 hours and serve over rice. 
Oh lawd, i just flung a cravin' on myself! 
Ducks are plucked, just gotta fix a Dew and start gutting and saving the giblets. They make a good snack while the Gumbo simmers.


rydert said:


> I fell in a deep hole trying to watch some ducks and now I can't get warm.....
> 
> All hail kang gobleinwoods! !


Been there, done that, got the pneumonia and a ruined beeper. Stoopid beaver run in a swamp...


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Not the way i make it. The big problem was the roux. Bacon grease and Gluten free flour should solve that problem. Duck meat, celery, onions, bell pepper, chicken stock, bacon, conecuh sausage(mild), 0ne cup of roux, tomato paste, crushed tomatoes, and simmer for 2 hours and serve over rice.
> Oh lawd, i just flung a cravin' on myself!



I

was

actually

just 

kidding.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I
> 
> was
> 
> ...



Well, when you posted earlier, it sounded like your hackles were up. I decided to tread lightly.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, when you posted earlier, it sounded like your hackles were up. I decided to tread lightly.



Of all the people who aren't Fishbait, you should know I always sound like that.    


I'm fine, just the typical.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Of all the people who aren't Fishbait, you should know I always sound like that.
> 
> 
> I'm fine, just the typical.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Yougins dont let your ammo run low.



Cain help it at times


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Cain help it at times



Just dont run low on beer.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just dont run low on beer.



Covered long as high capacity coolers don't git outlawed


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Covered long as high capacity coolers don't git outlawed


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Covered long as high capacity coolers don't git outlawed



Thats being responsible.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2013)

Brrrrrrr

guess we were due some winter like weather.  Hot coffee should warm up the belly


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 23, 2013)

Good Morning an Happy Hump Day to you Gobblin and to the rest of the gang this morning.  Yep, I need some coffee as there is lots of frost and really nipply over this way for sure.

I am just glad that I am down in Georgia instead of being located about 400-500 miles further north this week.  I pity those people up in the areas across Illinois on over to the the east coast in New England states.  That looks like some nasty cold stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 23, 2013)

Treetop


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Treetop


Sweetgum?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2013)

60 with a slight breeze this morning... turkeys should be gobblin good this morning!
dogwoods are in full bloom .... this dang pollen is killin me!


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

good morning ever body.......................come on summertime


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Good morning. Warm em up sausage bisquits are getting old. oh well its that or the cracker machine
Bama i feel your pain. Been looking for 22lr for two months, i've been from Valdosta to Atlanta I'm going rat killin this weekend looks like i'll be toting the 17hmr or a 410.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> good morning ever body.......................come on summertime


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> good morning ever body.......................come on summertime





Crickett said:


>



She enjoys that whip dont she


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> She enjoys that whip dont she



Awww are you feelin left out this mornin'?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

hay


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2013)

little house on the prairie still comes on tv!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2013)

Settin` here by the fire a little while ago, and this one hit the window. Addled its brain for a spell there.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how much a round roll?



For you? a dolla two niney eight.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Settin` here by the fire a little while ago, and this one hit the window. Addled its brain for a spell there.



Too neat!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Settin` here by the fire a little while ago, and this one hit the window. Addled its brain for a spell there.



what a beautiful bird.... 

are you as close as the pics make you out to be?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> what a beautiful bird....
> 
> are you as close as the pics make you out to be?





Yep. I picked it up and set it on the gate.


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> She enjoys that whip dont she



I think she like flashing people too


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. I picked it up and set it on the gate.



cool pics nic!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Settin` here by the fire a little while ago, and this one hit the window. Addled its brain for a spell there.


 Wow, now that is kewl!!!


stringmusic said:


> For you? a dolla two niney eight.


 I ain't the only one that knows that amount!!! 
Lemme do some figuring and I'll set up an order.........


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

getting close strang......don't you go to da potty


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2013)

good merning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> getting close strang......don't you go to da potty



I'm sure he is


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2013)

Kang?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2013)

Hail me!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

morning hdm03........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> morning hdm03........



That would be KANG hdm03


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

all hail hdm03......................!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone up fer some Phil Donahue?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Awww are you feelin left out this mornin'?






stringmusic said:


> hay


morning


blood on the ground said:


> little house on the prairie still comes on tv!!!!!!





Keebs said:


> you haz a 17????  Wanna come hunt wiff me???  ok, I'll admit, I want to try a 17 out & see how I like it...........


Kinda expensive on the bullets , but fun to play with.  Oh and i'll come hunt wif you anytime


Nicodemus said:


> Yep. I picked it up and set it on the gate.


 cool


rydert said:


> I think she like flashing people too



All i've seen is a whip


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone up fer some Phil Donahue?



is he even still alive?.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Settin` here by the fire a little while ago, and this one hit the window. Addled its brain for a spell there.



Cool. 
Beautiful!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cool.
> Beautiful!



Mornin nice lady.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin nice lady.



Mornin to you sweet man. 


and NO. I aint givin away none of my bullets.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone up fer some Phil Donahue?


 Try the History Channel, heap more interesting stuff or even the cooking channel............ juss sayin......... 


mudracing101 said:


> Kinda expensive on the bullets , but fun to play with.  Oh and i'll come hunt wif you anytime


 what ain't now-a-days?  Srsly, I'm wrapped up in tree rats & plan on starting on them this weekend myself!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cool.
> Beautiful!


 Hey sista, hows da mista feeling?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I ain't the only one that knows that amount!!!
> Lemme do some figuring and I'll set up an order.........


I figured you had hear it before, but I wasn't sure. My momma told me that amount when I was a youngin'


rydert said:


> getting close strang......don't you go to da potty





hdm03 said:


> I'm sure he is



I wuz actually workin'


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Try the History Channel, heap more interesting stuff or even the cooking channel............ juss sayin.........
> 
> what ain't now-a-days?  Srsly, I'm wrapped up in tree rats & plan on starting on them this weekend myself!
> 
> Hey sista, hows da mista feeling?



He's sick as a dog. Won't call in sick. I told him he aint no sprang chicken anymore. Been married to him 30 years and he only called in 1 time. He ate some bad oyster stew that day.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I figured you had hear it before, but I wasn't sure. My momma told me that amount when I was a youngin'
> I wuz actually workin'


 It's one of my favorite sayings......... it blows some cashier's minds!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's sick as a dog. Won't call in sick. I told him he aint no sprang chicken anymore. Been married to him 30 years and he only called in 1 time. He ate some bad oyster stew that day.


 Dang that man!!
 Here's whatcha do, when ya get home, boil you a leg quarter to deaf, take it out, shred it really good, dump a bunch of onion, bell pepper, cayenne & garlic in the pot, bring to a boil, dump ya some noodles in it & add the meat back, you'll want more broth than anything & tell him I said "Drank up!!"


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Dang that man!!
> Here's whatcha do, when ya get home, *boil you a leg quarter to deaf*, take it out, shred it really good, dump a bunch of onion, bell pepper, cayenne & garlic in the pot, bring to a boil, dump ya some noodles in it & add the meat back, you'll want more broth than anything & tell him I said "Drank up!!"



 Y'all crazy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's sick as a dog. Won't call in sick. I told him he aint no sprang chicken anymore. Been married to him 30 years and he only called in 1 time. He ate some bad oyster stew that day.



There is no sick like BAD oyster stew sick! Bubbette and I had the same thing happen years ago. She STILL won't eat it anymore.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It's one of my favorite sayings......... it blows some cashier's minds!
> 
> Dang that man!!
> Here's whatcha do, when ya get home, boil you a leg quarter to deaf, take it out, shred it really good, dump a bunch of onion, bell pepper, cayenne & garlic in the pot, bring to a boil, dump ya some noodles in it & add the meat back, you'll want more broth than anything & tell him I said "Drank up!!"



Thanks Keebs. Will do. 


Them guys over there talkin about sammiches is bout to get in a scuffle just like outside the Ga. Dome after the coons/49er's game. 
ya'll know it was about food and not the game.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2013)

Mernin kids.....waitin on THE call


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Y'all crazy.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks Keebs. Will do.
> _*heavy on the onion!!*_
> 
> Them guys over there talkin about sammiches is bout to get in a scuffle just like outside the Ga. Dome after the coons/49er's game.
> ya'll know it was about _*food*_ and not the game.


 ain't it!


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids.....waitin on THE call


 ya done got ONE!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks Keebs. Will do.
> 
> 
> Them guys over there talkin about sammiches is bout to get in a scuffle just like outside the Ga. Dome after the coons/49er's game.
> ya'll know it was about food and not the game.



Brother Nic is keeping an eye on it. He's used the flat side of the tomahawk once, but he'll turn it sharp side up if they keep being idiots.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ain't it!
> 
> ya done got ONE!!



Rong number!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 23, 2013)

A drug rep just walked in with a bag full of cookies, chips and snacks.

He asked me if I would like a treat.


I came soooo close to dropping to the floor and rolling over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> A drug rep just walked in with a bag full of cookies, chips and snacks.
> 
> He asked me if I would like a treat.
> 
> ...





You should've at least held one paw up and started panting....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> A drug rep just walked in with a bag full of cookies, chips and snacks.
> 
> He asked me if I would like a treat.
> 
> ...



Must be good cookies!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> A drug rep just walked in with a bag full of cookies, chips and snacks.
> 
> He asked me if I would like a treat.
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2013)

whad i miss?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Rong number!!





turtlebug said:


> A drug rep just walked in with a bag full of cookies, chips and snacks.
> 
> He asked me if I would like a treat.
> 
> ...







blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?


 the most BODACIOUS thing of all!!!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?



hdm03 kang, rydert fell in a hole, ain't nobody got no bullets, Hawnet22 still got da creppin' crud,Keebs is a good bus driva,turtle actin' like a puppy dawg fo' a cookie, Jeffro waitin' on a phone call, mud quotin' er'body, Nic trainin' a hawk.... and the rest of these idjits still actin' like idjits.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hdm03 kang, rydert fell in a hole, ain't nobody got no bullets, Hawnet22 still got da creppin' crud,Keebs is a good bus driva,turtle actin' like a puppy dawg fo' a cookie, Jeffro waitin' on a phone call, mud quotin' er'body, Nic trainin' a hawk.... and the rest of these idjits still actin' like idjits.



Oh, and I's workin' so I ain't kang.


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hdm03 kang, rydert fell in a hole, ain't nobody got no bullets, Hawnet22 still got da creppin' crud,Keebs is a good bus driva,turtle actin' like a puppy dawg fo' a cookie, Jeffro waitin' on a phone call, mud quotin' er'body, Nic trainin' a hawk.... and the rest of these idjits still actin' like idjits.



i'm impressed..............................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hdm03 kang, rydert fell in a hole, ain't nobody got no bullets, Hawnet22 still got da creppin' crud,Keebs is a good bus driva,turtle actin' like a puppy dawg fo' a cookie, Jeffro waitin' on a phone call, mud quotin' er'body, Nic trainin' a hawk.... and the rest of these idjits still actin' like idjits.



In a nutshell!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hdm03 kang, rydert fell in a hole, ain't nobody got no bullets, Hawnet22 still got da creppin' crud,Keebs is a good bus driva,turtle actin' like a puppy dawg fo' a cookie, Jeffro waitin' on a phone call, mud quotin' er'body, Nic trainin' a hawk.... and the rest of these idjits still actin' like idjits.


 I see a future for you here!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hdm03 kang, rydert fell in a hole, ain't nobody got no bullets, Hawnet22 still got da creppin' crud,Keebs is a good bus driva,turtle actin' like a puppy dawg fo' a cookie, Jeffro waitin' on a phone call, mud quotin' er'body, Nic trainin' a hawk.... and the rest of these idjits still actin' like idjits.



Dang Strang. You done good.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That pretty much sums it up





rydert said:


> i'm impressed..............................





Jeff C. said:


> In a nutshell!!





Keebs said:


> I see a future for you here!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Strang. You done good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hdm03 kang, rydert fell in a hole, ain't nobody got no bullets, Hawnet22 still got da creppin' crud,Keebs is a good bus driva,turtle actin' like a puppy dawg fo' a cookie, Jeffro waitin' on a phone call, mud quotin' er'body, Nic trainin' a hawk.... and the rest of these idjits still actin' like idjits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2013)

CYL! Have a good hump day!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Settin` here by the fire a little while ago, and this one hit the window. Addled its brain for a spell there.



Poor thing!  
That 2nd pic is sweet!  You need to share that one over in the photography section. Sure has been slow over there lately!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's sick as a dog. Won't call in sick. I told him he aint no sprang chicken anymore. Been married to him 30 years and he only called in 1 time. He ate some bad oyster stew that day.



 He feels better soon!



turtlebug said:


> A drug rep just walked in with a bag full of cookies, chips and snacks.
> 
> He asked me if I would like a treat.
> 
> ...


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

deer jerky and Mt. Dew...........it never snows here..........come on summertime
I ready fo some gnats and sweaty arm pits


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> deer jerky and Mt. Dew...........it never snows here..........come on summertime
> I ready fo some gnats and sweaty arm pits


 Bite - Your- Tongue- Mister!


blood on the ground said:


>


 you knew it was coming, don't look so innocent!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2013)

Must be nice down in south Georgia, cause it is freezing here. Headed that way in two weeks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


>





Crickett said:


>



It's only page 3


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin to you sweet man.
> 
> 
> and NO. I aint givin away none of my bullets.






Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids.....waitin on THE call


Mornin Jeffro


turtlebug said:


> A drug rep just walked in with a bag full of cookies, chips and snacks.
> 
> He asked me if I would like a treat.
> 
> ...


That easy huh?, i've been using the wrong bait.



stringmusic said:


> hdm03 kang, rydert fell in a hole, ain't nobody got no bullets, Hawnet22 still got da creppin' crud,Keebs is a good bus driva,turtle actin' like a puppy dawg fo' a cookie, Jeffro waitin' on a phone call, mud quotin' er'body, Nic trainin' a hawk.... and the rest of these idjits still actin' like idjits.


Dang, youre good.



Jeff C. said:


> CYL! Have a good hump day!!


Later Jeffro



rydert said:


> deer jerky and Mt. Dew...........it never snows here..........come on summertime
> I ready fo some gnats and sweaty arm pits



Hickory smoke grilled chicken, baked tater and a house salad


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gettin close


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

new king


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Looky there


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's only page 3



Sorry.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2013)

kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Must be nice down in south Georgia, cause it is freezing here. Headed that way in two weeks.


Its nice outside now


hdm03 said:


> kang



dont do it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Somebody playin dirty


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Looky there


Awwww Hail Kang Mud. 

You ninja you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Crickett said:


> Sorry.....






hdm03 said:


> kang



Not this time.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody playin dirty


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody playin dirty



sho is.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwww Hail Kang Mud.
> 
> You ninja you.
> 
> ...


Easy come easy go


Crickett said:


>


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

all hail qwang Crickett..........Crickett be the qwang!!!!...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



But............. I done hailed Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Qwueen Crickett


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2013)

Hail me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

awwwwwww hail.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2013)

Strang sittin on da potty?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't know who to hail.

I just know it ain't me.......agian.


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hail me



all hail kang hdm03??...................


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Bite - Your- Tongue- Mister!
> 
> you knew it was coming, don't look so innocent!


im always innocent 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's only page 3



pipe down!! i will clean it up!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Strang sittin on da potty?



naw, fixin to go use it now, Imma be kang of da next page fo show.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I don't know who to hail.
> 
> I just know it ain't me.......agian.



that'l teach ya fer dragin yer feet....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Easy come easy go







rydert said:


> all hail qwang Crickett..........Crickett be the qwang!!!!...........







mrs. hornet22 said:


> But............. I done hailed Mud.



Them boys stole it from me yesterday in the last thread so I was juss tryin to pay'em back.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Must be nice down in south Georgia, cause it is freezing here. Headed that way in two weeks.





Crickett said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Them boys stole it from me yesterday in the last thread so I was juss tryin to pay'em back.



I told you i didnt. Hdmo3 stole it from you and then Slip knocked him out. I wouldnt steal a Queens spot for no money. I love all the Queens


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Now taking it back from some one that didnt get it fair and square, now thats a diff. story


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I told you i didnt. Hdmo3 stole it from you and then Slip knocked him out. I wouldnt steal a Queens spot for no money. I wish one day I could be Queens



 not in public mud, not in public!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I told you i didnt. Hdmo3 stole it from you and then Slip knocked him out. I wouldnt steal a Queens spot for no money. _*I love all the Queens*_


careful cowboy............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> not in public mud, not in public!





Keebs said:


> careful cowboy............



 Ya'll know what i mean .......Crickett where's that whip


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I told you i didnt. Hdmo3 stole it from you and then Slip knocked him out. I wouldnt steal a Queens spot for no money. I love all the Queens





Keebs said:


> careful cowboy............





mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll know what i mean .......Crickett where's that whip



 I'm sorry mud I'm laughin so hard I dropped my


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> kang



idjit..........................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2013)

What did ya'll do!  I was da kang and I was doing a good job


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2013)

did that lil bird Nic found in his yard get better an fly away?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> did that lil bird Nic found in his yard get better an fly away?



Little 
Yep all better and flew away.


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> did that lil bird Nic found in his yard get better an fly away?



Nope.......it was DOA.....nothing was wasted though


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Little
> Yep all better and flew away.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> idjit..........................


whaaaaa???? I's juss gettin' a head start.


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


how you do dat???


hdm03 said:


> What did ya'll do!  I was da kang and I was doing a good job



I thought you was doin' a good job too, cept for stayin' kang, you didn't do a good job at dat.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Little
> Yep all better and flew away.





rydert said:


>



I don't get it, rydert laughin' though


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I thought you was doin' a good job too, cept for stayin' kang, you didn't do a good job at dat.



 You need to come clean my screen,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I don't get it, rydert laughin' though



Me neither
Long as he's laughin it's all good.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



nevamind Miz Hawnet, that smilie wasn't showin' up on my 'puter, there was just nothin' there. it's showin' up now, I couldn't figure out how you posted "nothing" cause there has to be three characters in the post.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

happy happy happy


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You need to come clean my screen,


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> happy happy happy


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me neither
> Long as he's laughin it's all good.



lil fella'll laugh at anythang.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> happy happy happy






why can't folks learn to talk _*ENGLISH*_!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> why can't folks learn to talk _*ENGLISH*_!!!!!!



 No Comprenda


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm gon be da kang


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

HEY CRICKETT!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

kang?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

KIng


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Strang the kang


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

kang strang, all hail me!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> KIng



you da prince mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

What had happen


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Strang the kang





stringmusic said:


> kang strang, all hail me!!


HHhhhmmmmm......................


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Boyzz!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Uh oh , them womenz play dirty, keebs kept me busy with pm's trying to keep me from the king


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

Now keebs is qwang

mud da prince


and strang is da joker


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


>





stringmusic said:


> I don't get it, rydert laughin' though





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me neither
> Long as he's laughin it's all good.



I was posting that the bird didn't make it......while mrs hornett22 was posting that the bird was ok....i just thought it was funny.....i'll laugh at anything


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> I was posting that the bird didn't make it......while mrs hornett22 was posting that the bird was ok....i just thought it was funny.....i'll laugh at anything



Me too, why you thank I'm in da driveler ev'r day?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> I was posting that the bird didn't make it......while mrs hornett22 was posting that the bird was ok....i just thought it was funny.....i'll laugh at anything



It's OK little fella. You don't have to splain yourself to us. 





Awwwwwww Hail.


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

dang....i wanted to be kang.................


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh , them womenz play dirty, keebs kept me busy with pm's trying to keep me from the king


 YOU sent the 1st pm, I was just answering you!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's OK little fella. You don't have to splain yourself to us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I humbly accept in honor of Crickett!!!


rydert said:


> dang....i wanted to be kang.................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Go back a page. I'z be da QUANG. Hail to me!



It was a good page weren't it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2013)

Lawd have mercy; what be going on up in dis place?????


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2013)

I just went to tinkle and we on anotha page?  What up with dat?


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Lawd have mercy; what be going on up in dis place?????



I'll let strang answer dat.....he good dat way


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I humbly accept in honor of Crickett!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go back a page. I'z be da QUANG. Hail to me!
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good page weren't it.



There's so much deleting going some of these idjits is going to blow up the forum


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Poor thing!
> That 2nd pic is sweet!  You need to share that one over in the photography section. Sure has been slow over there lately!
> 
> 
> ...




I think I`ll do just that. thanks for the idee!  



rydert said:


> Nope.......it was DOA.....nothing was wasted though
> 
> 
> View attachment 711939





  It was delicious!!  












Everbody!!!   If ya`ll don`t be nice to Miz Keebs, Miss Cricket, and Miz Hawnet, I`m gonna ban all of you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll do just that. thanks for the idee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was them other trouble makers nic, i'm always nice to the womenz


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Strang the kang



Mud is da kang, but he's sayin' I'm da kang?


I'm da kang, hail me!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Little
> Yep all better and flew away.





rydert said:


> Nope.......it was DOA.....nothing was wasted though
> 
> 
> View attachment 711939


idjit! everybody knows Nic is a vegetarian 


Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll do just that. thanks for the idee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's scuffin up da wemon folk?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll do just that. thanks for the idee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah. What he said! 


mudracing101 said:


> It was them other trouble makers nic, i'm always nice to the womenz


teachers pet. 


stringmusic said:


> Mud is da kang, but he's sayin' I'm da kang?
> 
> 
> I'm da kang, hail me!!!!



Hail I'm so very


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Mud is da kang, but he's sayin' I'm da kang?
> 
> 
> I'm da kang, hail me!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HHhhhmmmmm......................



all hail qwang keebs!!..........I think......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

This is getting ridiculous


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> all hail qwang keebs!!..........I think......


 for now!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

Kang!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

King


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Kang!!!





mudracing101 said:


> King



idjits....................................


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King



Hey ya idjit, look at post #228. I'm da kang of dis page.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Kang!!!





mudracing101 said:


> King


Rook to knight 4!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> idjits....................................



I'm da kang, I don't take no talk like dat from the commonfolk....

Now you gonna get it


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Rook to knight 4!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> idjits....................................





stringmusic said:


> Hey ya idjit, look at post #228. I'm da kang of dis page.



You da kang of the potty


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Rook to knight 4!



now we playin chekers?..........


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You da kang of the potty


...... wait?!?!...... 


rydert said:


> now we playin chekers?..........



idjit....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ya'll better skraightin up and quit playin board games. 

Will the real Kang/Quang please stand up.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Rook to knight 4!



Mud don't get it


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HHhhhmmmmm......................






Keebs said:


> I humbly accept in honor of Crickett!!!







Aight now enuff of this Kang & QUANG nonsense & get back to drivelin'!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Aight now enuff of this Kang & QUANG nonsense & get back to drivelin'!



She gots da whips out again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll better skraightin up and quit playin board games.
> 
> Will the real Kang/Quang please stand up.


please stand up, please stand up


hdm03 said:


> Mud don't get it


You right, i dont get it


mrs. hornet22 said:


> She gots da whips out again.



She luvs them whips


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

crickett said:


> aight now enuff of this kang & quang nonsense & get back to drivelin'!



ouch!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> ouch!!



she done whipped me earlier..........its still a stangin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll better skraightin up and quit playin board games.
> 
> Will the real Kang/Quang please stand up.


you can't tell....... I AM standing up!!!!!


hdm03 said:


> Mud don't get it


bless his heart........


Crickett said:


> Aight now enuff of this Kang & QUANG nonsense & get back to drivelin'!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> She gots da whips out again.


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

man.....dat meeting I was in was intense there is fixin to be some changes


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

i'm getting ready to be kang!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

kang?


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

kang now?


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

kang!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

now kang!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

all hail kang rydert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> all hail kang rydert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NOPE!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> all hail kang rydert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You prolly ain't gonne be kang long...... somebody gonna getcha



rydert said:


> man.....dat meeting I was in was intense there is fixin to be some changes


didja tell'em you was kang?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> all hail kang rydert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Crickett said:


> NOPE!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> all hail kang rydert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Crickett said:


> NOPE!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm sorry that wasnt funny, she's being mean.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2013)

Who be kang fo real?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm gonna leave ya'll with it. I'm out, come on Keebs. Ya'll be good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2013)

I see everyone took their idjit pill this morning . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna leave ya'll with it. I'm out, come on Keebs. Ya'll be good.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I see everyone took their idjit pill this morning . . .


 How'd you know???????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see everyone took their idjit pill this morning . . .





Some look like they dang near overdosed...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see everyone took their idjit pill this morning . . .





Nicodemus said:


> Some look like they dang near overdosed...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


>





But not you and the other Ladies!


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Some look like they dang near overdosed...



I agree Nic .....some of these folks is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> But not you and the other Ladies!






Hiney kissa . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2013)

Gotta work the next 3 nights, hopefully the internet is working . . .


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> But not you and the other Ladies!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiney kissa . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work the next 3 nights, hopefully the internet is working . . .



Afternoon Quack, how are things in the MON?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2013)

Lawd have mercy!!!


----------



## slip (Jan 23, 2013)

Feelin Arrgghhyyy again today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd have mercy!!!



We aint had no supervision. Bunch o driblers. 


I was thinking about this today while dribblin. We are all the folks in High School that got in trouble. I Was nominated most wittiest in da yearbook. H22 was most likely to ?? and he graduated wiff a gold robe. Magine that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We aint had no supervision. Bunch o driblers.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about this today while dribblin. We are all the folks in High School that got in trouble. I Was nominated most wittiest in da yearbook. H22 was most likely to ?? and he graduated wiff a gold robe. Magine that.



I was a prominent member of "The Wedgey Club"!  Prominent being, that I was a full fledged member, but was never initiated.....they couldn't catch me


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiney kissa . . .





Got to look after the sweethearts!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I was a prominent member of "The Wedgey Club"!  Prominent being, that I was a full fledged member, but was never initiated.....they couldn't catch me



They caught me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We aint had no supervision. Bunch o driblers.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about this today while dribblin. We are all the folks in High School that got in trouble. I Was nominated most wittiest in da yearbook. H22 was most likely to ?? and he graduated wiff a gold robe. Magine that.


I was voted most likely to win a Darwin Award or Cheerleaders favorite student to cheat off of in History class. I was surrounded!!! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> They caught me.



We got chapters all over the world....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They caught me.





rhbama3 said:


> I was voted most likely to win a Darwin Award or Cheerleaders favorite student to cheat off of in History class. I was surrounded!!!
> 
> 
> We got chapters all over the world....



We had to fly the evidence of initiation from the antenna of the car for a week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I was voted most likely to win a Darwin Award or Cheerleaders favorite student to cheat off of in History class. I was surrounded!!!
> 
> 
> We got chapters all over the world....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd have mercy!!!



Mud's created 2 monsters! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> We aint had no supervision. Bunch o driblers.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about this today while dribblin. We are all the folks in High School that got in trouble. I Was nominated most wittiest in da yearbook. H22 was most likely to ?? and he graduated wiff a gold robe. Magine that.



I was never voted most likely for anything but I was Sentinel officer in FFA my sr year. Still have my FFA t shirt. As a matter of fact I'm wearing it now! 



Jeff C. said:


> I was a prominent member of "The Wedgey Club"!  Prominent being, that I was a full fledged member, but was never initiated.....they couldn't catch me





rhbama3 said:


> I was voted most likely to win a Darwin Award or Cheerleaders favorite student to cheat off of in History class. I was surrounded!!!
> 
> 
> We got chapters all over the world....






Jeff C. said:


> We had to fly the evidence of initiation from the antenna of the car for a week.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 23, 2013)

Fixin' Bama a ribeye steak and baked tater. Feelin' guilty for poisonin' him this week.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Fixin' Bama a ribeye steak and baked tater. Feelin' guilty for poisonin' him this week.



Mmmmm ribeye!  we had leftover deer stew & corn bread


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2013)

Catch y'all later.......Grandpaw's here from Illinois!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just got off the phone with my longtime chicken farming buddy in Bama. He says there are a few snipe but he hasn't been out to the far ends of the ditches to see how many are around. If he's seeing a few in the front fields that mean the back prime spots are probably loaded! 

Soooo..... gonna check the calendar tomorrow and take off a few days in Feb. to crappie fish and go chase little long billed birds!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

What's them snipe taste like .....quail? ...never have eat one that I know of.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> What's them snipe taste like .....quail? ...never have eat one that I know of.



I wish! 
No, the breast is a very dark meat. If i had to describe the taste of it, i'd call it a cross between duck and liver. Not many people i know say they love to eat them. I do, but i really use a lot of spices to cover up the taste.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2013)

Calendar says thirsty Thursday so let's go with that theme


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

Morning ever body..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 24, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you drivelers this morning.  I had a long day yesterday and went to bed really late SO I loved sleeping until 5:45 AM today.


I did a little reading this morning just to get caught up on the happening here AND I found the following:




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was thinking about this today while dribblin. We are all the folks in High School that got in trouble. I Was nominated most wittiest in da yearbook.H22 was most likely to ?? and he graduated wiff a gold robe. Magine that.



Somehow, I knew that!!!!   Yep, I really likes her personality!!!!  



Jeff C. said:


> I was a prominent member of "The Wedgey Club"!  Prominent being, that I was a full fledged member, but was never initiated.....they couldn't catch me



Now we know just how Jeff learned to move really fast.  He is faster  than a speeding bullet too!!!!!!  



rhbama3 said:


> I was voted most likely to win a Darwin Award or Cheerleaders favorite student to cheat off of in History class. I was surrounded!!!
> 
> 
> We got chapters all over the world....



Bama just can't help it that he is always surrounded by really nice beautiful ladies 24/7.  Yep and he knows his History too.



Crickett said:


> Mud's created 2 monsters!
> 
> 
> 
> I was never voted most likely for anything but I was Sentinel officer in FFA my sr year. Still have my FFA t shirt. As a matter of fact I'm wearing it now!



Sure wish Ms. Crickett would have been in my FFA class.  It surely would have been a lot more interesting!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 24, 2013)

Mornin to the slowest place I frequent


----------



## Hankus (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got off the phone with my longtime chicken farming buddy in Bama. He says there are a few snipe but he hasn't been out to the far ends of the ditches to see how many are around. If he's seeing a few in the front fields that mean the back prime spots are probably loaded!
> 
> Soooo..... gonna check the calendar tomorrow and take off a few days in Feb. to crappie fish and go chase little long billed birds!!!



My spots is dry 



rhbama3 said:


> I wish!
> No, the breast is a very dark meat. If i had to describe the taste of it, i'd call it a cross between duck and liver. Not many people i know say they love to eat them. I do, but i really use a lot of spices to cover up the taste.



We cook em like dove, grilled with bacon or fried with grits an gravy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Mornin to the slowest place I frequent



It is operating like someone through a boat anchor out the window isn't it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2013)

guh moanin'.....
mouf dwy, chugging coffee and then headed to work.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

morning children!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

Good morning. Pop tart! All it needed was bacon wrapped around it.  Oh, its Friday eve too


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Pop tart! All it needed was bacon wrapped around it.  Oh, its Friday eve too



i have had to many weekends lately .... give me a mundy-fryday with some money added in......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i have had to many weekends lately .... give me a mundy-fryday with some money added in......



I bet you have, good luck on the job hunt.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

hay


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hay



Is fo horses


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

Where's keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

King


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Pop tart! All it needed was bacon wrapped around it.  Oh, its Friday eve too



I had a poptart too! Brown Sugar Cinnimon! 



mudracing101 said:


> King


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Is fo horses


goats too. 


mudracing101 said:


> Where's keebs



 she late to da driveler part-a


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King



all hail kang mud!!!


You gots to go find you som'n else to eat, kangs don't eat no pop-tarts fo' brekfus.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I had a poptart too! Brown Sugar Cinnimon!


Aint sure what kind mine was, it was yellow and red, kinda fruity. Wife buys them  for our daughter but i was burnt out on heat em up bisquits so i snuck a pack out



stringmusic said:


> all hail kang mud!!!
> 
> 
> You gots to go find you som'n else to eat, kangs don't eat no pop-tarts fo' brekfus.



I know, looks like Keebs would bring me some sausage, bacon and a bisquit.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint sure what kind mine was, it was yellow and red, kinda fruity. Wife buys them  for our daughter but i was burnt out on heat em up bisquits so i snuck a pack out
> .



My son likes those fruit flavored ones! I had bought him some kinda wild berry ones & they had yellow on them. I think they had some kinda orange berry filling! Anyways they was nasty....but he liked'em!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I know, looks like Keebs would bring me some sausage, bacon and a bisquit.



Looks like she done called in sick, she ain't going to work, and she ain't drivelin' neither.


----------



## baldfish (Jan 24, 2013)

Morning how yall doing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We aint had no supervision. Bunch o driblers.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about this today while dribblin. We are all the folks in High School that got in trouble. I Was nominated most wittiest in da yearbook. H22 was most likely to ?? and he graduated wiff a gold robe. Magine that.




That's kinda funny !!!  I was a Sargent at Arms, and voted "Mr Personality" my senior year , tied for "best dressed", but they gave it to the other dood.

When it came to college, I was voted most likely to flunk out . . .  , but MAAAAAAAAAAAN did I have fun those 3 years !!! 




Nicodemus said:


> Got to look after the sweethearts!!





I hear ya bro !!!  



We've got some great one's on the dribbler !!!  You need to get da Redhead to post mo often ????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's keebs


draggin.........


stringmusic said:


> Looks like she done called in sick, she ain't going to work, and she ain't drivelin' neither.


nope, had to do work before I could even get my computer up & runnin!! That AIN'T how I like to start my day!
MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's kinda funny !!!  I was a Sargent at Arms, and voted "Mr Personality" my senior year , tied for "best dressed", but they gave it to the other dood.
> 
> When it came to college, I was voted most likely to flunk out . . .  , but MAAAAAAAAAAAN did I have fun those 3 years !!!
> 
> ...





I`ll see what I can do.  


Mornin` folks. Sure hope I ain`t comin` down with the flu.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll see what I can do.
> 
> 
> Mornin` folks. Sure hope I ain`t comin` down with the flu.



 I hope you ain't either! Feel better soon!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> draggin.........
> 
> nope, had to do work before I could even get my computer up & runnin!! That AIN'T how I like to start my day!
> MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well, hope thangs turn for tha betta  Startin' the day out workin' ain't much fun


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's kinda funny !!!  I was a Sargent at Arms, and voted "Mr Personality" my senior year , tied for "best dressed", but they gave it to the other dood.
> 
> When it came to college, I was voted most likely to flunk out . . .  , but MAAAAAAAAAAAN did I have fun those 3 years !!!
> 
> ...




Hey Quack

Where's your boy Will? Did he survive havin his wisdom removed?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

baldfish said:


> Morning how yall doing


 Hey birfday boy!


Nicodemus said:


> I`ll see what I can do.
> 
> 
> Mornin` folks. Sure hope I ain`t comin` down with the flu.


 I hope not either!!!!!!


stringmusic said:


> Well, hope thangs turn for tha betta  Startin' the day out workin' ain't much fun


 I know, messes with my drivelin time!

Oh & FYI........ I was voted most athletic & best personality.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey Quack
> 
> Where's your boy Will? Did he survive havin his wisdom removed?





I dunno ???  Probably "rollin coal" somewhere.



Gotta crash ya'll, have a good 'un !!!!


----------



## baldfish (Jan 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey birfday boy!
> 
> I hope not either!!!!!!
> 
> ...



hey sweetie
me gettin oldbetter than the alternative


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I hope you ain't either! Feel better soon!





Keebs said:


> Hey birfday boy!
> 
> I hope not either!!!!!!
> 
> ...





Thanks Ladies.  

I feel like a elephant done picked me up and swatted me up agin a tree.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We aint had no supervision. Bunch o driblers.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about this today while dribblin. We are all the folks in High School that got in trouble. I Was nominated most wittiest in da yearbook. H22 was most likely to ?? and he graduated wiff a gold robe. Magine that.





Jeff C. said:


> I was a prominent member of "The Wedgey Club"!  Prominent being, that I was a full fledged member, but was never initiated.....they couldn't catch me





rhbama3 said:


> I was voted most likely to win a Darwin Award or Cheerleaders favorite student to cheat off of in History class. I was surrounded!!!
> 
> 
> We got chapters all over the world....





Crickett said:


> Mud's created 2 monsters!
> 
> 
> 
> I was never voted most likely for anything but I was Sentinel officer in FFA my sr year. Still have my FFA t shirt. As a matter of fact I'm wearing it now!





Hooked On Quack said:


> That's kinda funny !!!  I was a Sargent at Arms, and voted "Mr Personality" my senior year , tied for "best dressed", but they gave it to the other dood.
> 
> When it came to college, I was voted most likely to flunk out . . .  , but MAAAAAAAAAAAN did I have fun those 3 years !!!
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> Hey birfday boy!
> 
> I hope not either!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I was voted for.....uhm......well one year........... uhm .........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Ladies.
> 
> I feel like a elephant done picked me up and swatted me up agin a tree.



You might done got that bird flu from messin with that hawk. You wash your hands good before  eatin after playin with that nasty ole bird?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2013)

Moanin kids.....drive-by, headin to brother's. Y'all have a good day!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You might done got that bird flu from messin with that hawk. You wash your hands good before  eatin after playin with that nasty ole bird?





Washed em when I took my Saturday night bath...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

baldfish said:


> hey sweetie
> me gettin oldbetter than the alternative


 True dat!


Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Ladies.
> 
> I feel like a elephant done picked me up and swatted me up agin a tree.


 same goes for you that I sent word for Chris, boil you a yard bird leg quarter to deff, take it up & shred the heck outta it, drop you a bunch of onion, garlic, cayenne & bell pepper in the broth & cook, add noodles & cheekun back & set back & sip on it all day long!   hope you feel better soon!


mudracing101 said:


> I was voted for.....uhm......well one year........... uhm .........


 I'da voted for ya!


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids.....drive-by, headin to brother's. Y'all have a good day!!


 he done called????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids.....drive-by, headin to brother's. Y'all have a good day!!


Hey Jeffro, later Jeffro


Nicodemus said:


> Washed em when I took my Saturday night bath...



Uh oh, if you start gettin dizzy and sore and walk into glass windows you better go get your self checked quick.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Washed em when I took my Saturday night bath...



i got some clear fire water here at the house that will help ya out brother... one sip will help ya sleep, two sips will make ya better, three sips will make ya dance


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh, if you start gettin dizzy and sore and walk into glass windows you better go get your self checked quick.










blood on the ground said:


> i got some clear fire water here at the house that will help ya out brother... one sip will help ya sleep, two sips will make ya better, three sips will make ya dance


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> True dat!
> 
> same goes for you that I sent word for Chris, boil you a yard bird leg quarter to deff, take it up & shred the heck outta it, drop you a bunch of onion, garlic, cayenne & bell pepper in the broth & cook, add noodles & cheekun back & set back & sip on it all day long!   hope you feel better soon!
> 
> ...





blood on the ground said:


> i got some clear fire water here at the house that will help ya out brother... one sip will help ya sleep, two sips will make ya better, three sips will make ya dance




Thank ya`ll kindly!  


How ya`ll like my new play purty? It ain`t Gabriel, by no means.


----------



## kracker (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey Jeffro, here's a little better video to go with that Chris Knight song....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank ya`ll kindly!
> 
> 
> How ya`ll like my new play purty? It ain`t Gabriel, by no means.



I love it, what caliber?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank ya`ll kindly!
> 
> 
> How ya`ll like my new play purty? It ain`t Gabriel, by no means.



I like it!!!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank ya`ll kindly!
> 
> 
> How ya`ll like my new play purty? It ain`t Gabriel, by no means.


I like it 

Send a pic of it to Dianne Feinstein, with any luck it would cause her to stroke out......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank ya`ll kindly!
> 
> 
> How ya`ll like my new play purty? It ain`t Gabriel, by no means.



cool


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks ya`ll. Its` actually my old 1022 Ruger that I bought new in 1977. I ordered the Archangel stock kit for it and it came in yesterday. Sure changed the looks of.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks ya`ll. Its` actually my old 1022 Ruger that I bought new in 1977. I ordered the Archangel stock kit for it and it came in yesterday. Sure changed the looks of.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

home brew chekkun pot pie!


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks ya`ll. Its` actually my old 1022 Ruger that I bought new in 1977. I ordered the Archangel stock kit for it and it came in yesterday. Sure changed the looks of.



looks cool..........does that kit make it a lot heavier?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> looks cool..........does that kit make it a lot heavier?





Nah, it lightened it up more.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, it lightened it up more.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

Homemade potato soup when i get home for lunch, i cant wait.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> How ya`ll like my new play purty? It ain`t Gabriel, by no means.





mudracing101 said:


> Homemade potato soup when i get home for lunch, i cant wait.



mmmmmm, sounds good! I'm havin' taco's today.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Homemade potato soup when i get home for lunch, i cant wait.


that sounds good!
I don't know what I'm havin, gotta dig around in my stash to see what I have left to microwave...... no left overs from the fried cheekun & home fries last night.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2013)

10 DOLLARS for 50 rounds of .22 ammo?
They are out of their ever-loving minds. I'l shoot squirrels with high brass 12ga. shotgun shells. It'll be cheaper.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

Hhhmmm, Dinty Moore Beef Stew it is!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 10 DOLLARS for 50 rounds of .22 ammo?
> They are out of their ever-loving minds. I'l shoot squirrels with high brass 12ga. shotgun shells. It'll be cheaper.





Where? Backwoods had some CCI longrifle solids in the 100 pack yesterday. $14.99


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 10 DOLLARS for 50 rounds of .22 ammo?
> They are out of their ever-loving minds. I'l shoot squirrels with high brass 12ga. shotgun shells. It'll be cheaper.



WOW.....that is .........if I shoot at em with my shotgun...that usually help my hit/miss ratio anyhow


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Where? Backwoods had some CCI longrifle solids in the 100 pack yesterday. $14.99


 you better get'em while you can!  I'll get'em from ya, most likely headed thru your neck of the woods this weekend..........


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 10 DOLLARS for 50 rounds of .22 ammo?
> They are out of their ever-loving minds. I'l shoot squirrels with high brass 12ga. shotgun shells. It'll be cheaper.


 Get'm bama!!



Keebs said:


> Hhhmmm, Dinty Moore Beef Stew it is!



Make you two or three pieces of cheese toast and pour that Dinty Mo' over them, that is a fine meal. Been eatin' it for years.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Get'm bama!!
> 
> 
> 
> Make you two or three pieces of cheese toast and pour that Dinty Mo' over them, that is a fine meal. Been eatin' it for years.


 now ya tell me...... I didn't bring any bread or cheese with me!
That does sound good!


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

getting close again.............


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

kang?


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

now kang?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 10 DOLLARS for 50 rounds of .22 ammo?
> They are out of their ever-loving minds. I'l shoot squirrels with high brass 12ga. shotgun shells. It'll be cheaper.



Where at? oh and where ary you buying high brass???


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

dis kang stuff is going a little to far..........naw.........I love it...

All hail kang rydert!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> now kang?



Kang Rydert


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

strang on da potty?.................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Where? Backwoods had some CCI longrifle solids in the 100 pack yesterday. $14.99



Thats who i just got off the phone with! 
Now they want $10 for 50 rounds of Federal.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats who i just got off the phone with!
> Now they want $10 for 50 rounds of Federal.




That`s crazy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where at? oh and where ary you buying high brass???



Reloads, bro!
I have 2 12 ga. MEC jr's  and a 28 ga. Progressive reloader. May have to check my powder though. Think i'm getting low.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> dis kang stuff is going a little to far..........naw.........I love it...
> 
> All hail kang rydert!!!!


All hail 


rydert said:


> strang on da potty?.................



I was tryin' to see what kinda frenched fried pa'taters evabody likes so I wasn't payin' attention.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> strang on da potty?.................



He's da Kang of the fry poll thread that doesn't have 5 Guys as an option


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s crazy!



Just got back, Nic. I hated to pay it but i didn't have any choice. 50 rounds of Federal for 9.99 or 50 rounds of CCI for 10.99. Them squirrels better hold still. I only want to shoot them once.


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

do y'all ever listen to Justin Beaver?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> do y'all ever listen to Justin Beaver?


 who that is?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> do y'all ever listen to Justin Beaver?





Keebs said:


> who that is?



Yep that's what I was gonna ask!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> He's da Kang of the fry poll thread that doesn't have 5 Guys as an option


I don't live 'round no 5 fellas. I only et there once, so I don't rememba what their fries was like.

You should try the fries at "other", they tha bomb!!!


rydert said:


> do y'all ever listen to Justin Beaver?



Luvs me sum Justin Beva music.


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Luvs me sum Justin Beva music.



Dat Justin sho can dance


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Luvs me sum Justin Beva music.


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> who that is?





Crickett said:


> Yep that's what I was gonna ask!



I thought ever body knowed who Justin Beaver is.........check out strang's video....make ya wanna tap yo foot..........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> Dat Justin sho can dance


 that isn't dancing, that's just holding himself & shuffling around!


----------



## kracker (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> Dat Justin sho can dance


I officially hate you both


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


>







rydert said:


> I thought ever body knowed who Justin Beaver is.........check out strang's video....make ya wanna tap yo foot..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got back, Nic. I hated to pay it but i didn't have any choice. 50 rounds of Federal for 9.99 or 50 rounds of CCI for 10.99. Them squirrels better hold still. I only want to shoot them once.



Bama, how many foots per sec on that box? i got some a couple weeks ago and my boys pellet rifle shoots faster


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2013)

Arrgghhyy


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

kracker said:


> I officially hate you both


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Arrgghhyy


Oh LOOK, it's POP EYE!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

Where's Mud at??? 

MUUUUDDD.......

Your prospects are gettin outta control in here!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Where's Mud at???
> 
> MUUUUDDD.......
> 
> Your prospects are gettin outta control in here!!!


shoot, that boy is still eatin lunch! 
 did I type that out loud?????


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


Oh yea, dats him. I got dat video on my phone so's I can go home a practice my  tonight 


rydert said:


> I thought ever body knowed who Justin Beaver is.........check out strang's video....make ya wanna tap yo foot..........





kracker said:


> I officially hate you both





You ain't mad fo puttin' our names in da drivla title are ya?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> shoot, that boy is still eatin lunch!
> did I type that out loud?????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You ain't mad fo puttin' our names in da drivla title are ya?


 "mad" comes in many forms............ juss sayin.........


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Where's Mud at???
> 
> MUUUUDDD.......
> 
> Your prospects are gettin outta control in here!!!



where's mrs.hornett22?......haven't seen her today.....I bet she listens to Justin Beaver.......she's smart like that


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> "mad" comes in many forms............ juss sayin.........



I gotta pull a mud on dis one, I don't get it.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

Meh


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I gotta pull a mud on dis one, I don't get it.



mad = 

or


mad = 




get it now

idjit............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I gotta pull a mud on dis one, I don't get it.









 it'll be ok, lil' fellar........


turtlebug said:


> Meh


SLIP, You're BACK!!!!!!! oh wait......... you ain't slip! (you just sounded like he used to!)  How ya doin', sista?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> _*where's mrs.hornett22?.*_.....haven't seen her today.....I bet she listens to Justin Beaver.......she's smart like that


 ssshhhhhhh, topsecreststuffgoinon!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> where's mrs.hornett22?......haven't seen her today.....I bet she listens to Justin Beaver.......she's smart like that



she prolly playin' mista Hawnet22 some J. Beva to help him feel betta.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> mad =
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 you been a para-pro/teachers aid before?????


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> mad =
> 
> or
> 
> ...


oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I get it now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

I'ma cookin up a pot of tater soup fer dinner... Im gona serve it up with some BLT sammiches... That dawg will hunt!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'ma cookin up a pot of tater soup fer dinner... Im gona serve it up with some BLT sammiches... That dawg will hunt!



mmmm dats sounds gooooood!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I get it now.



Good; can you explain it to me; please


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Good; can you explain it to me; please



I didn't really get it........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> mmmm dats sounds gooooood!!



the house is smellin goodtadeaf


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Good; can you explain it to me; please



PM rydert, he used to be a para pro-fession-al teacher and he listens to J. Beva.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

bout that time


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

to be


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

the


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

next kang


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

kang


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Meh



Eh thats my line ...


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it'll be ok, lil' fellar........
> 
> SLIP, You're BACK!!!!!!! oh wait......... you ain't slip! (you just sounded like he used to!)  How ya doin', sista?




I'm good, just bored outta my mind. 

Loving the Bama reports on trying to buy ammo. 




blood on the ground said:


> I'ma cookin up a pot of tater soup fer dinner... Im gona serve it up with some BLT sammiches... That dawg will hunt!



For tater soup and a BLT, I'd track it, kill it, clean it and cook it for ya. 

What time is supper?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

crap........soooooooo close; yet so fer away


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Good; can you explain it to me; please





stringmusic said:


> I didn't really get it........



mad= and also mad means, aw, heck .........................................................neva mind..

idjits


lets all go to blood's house to eat


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

kang!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Eh thats my line ...



WAS 

You're older and more mature now. We expect better of ya.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

Strang da Kang awwwwww HAIL


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm good, just bored outta my mind.
> 
> Loving the Bama reports on trying to buy ammo.
> 
> ...



you wouldn't have to do any of the above but show up... about 6:30 ......aaaaawwwww im so sweet!


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> kang!!





hdm03 said:


> Strang da Kang awwwwww HAIL



wait what?...........

all hail Kang strang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> wait what?...........
> 
> all hail Kang strang



I was almost Kang; but Strang is pretty fast when he isn't on da potty


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> you wouldn't have to do any of the above but show up... about 6:30 ......aaaaawwwww im so sweet!




smooth too...............


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> WAS
> 
> You're older and more mature now. We expect better of ya.



Arrgghhyy


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Arrgghhyy





  Didn`t I tell you to stay clear of them pirates at the Rondyvoo??


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Arrgghhyy



What is it? National talk like a pirate day or are you just trying to get your Jack Sparrow on?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> you wouldn't have to do any of the above but show up... About 6:30 ......aaaaawwwww im so sweet!



......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> smooth too...............



im on cloud 9 1/2 ...... turtlebud is come ta eat wif me tanight!!!

i might shave my leggs fer this


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> ......



it sure is good to see you playin again!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im on cloud 9 1/2 ...... turtlebud is come ta eat wif me tanight!!!
> 
> i might shave my leggs fer this



At least shave your back


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Bama, how many foots per sec on that box? i got some a couple weeks ago and my boys pellet rifle shoots faster


The ones i got are 1250fps. The more expensive ones were 1070fps. Go figure.....


stringmusic said:


> kang


You're getting pretty good at this. I see a Page fight between Kang Mud and Kang Strang in the future. May the more bored poster win! 


turtlebug said:


> I'm good, just bored outta my mind.
> 
> Loving the Bama reports on trying to buy ammo.
> 
> ...


But baby..... they making me pay thru the nose for squirrel bullets. Stoopid panic buyers. 


turtlebug said:


> What is it? National talk like a pirate day or are you just trying to get your Jack Sparrow on?


Some movies can change a young mans life.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> you wouldn't have to do any of the above but show up... about 6:30 ......aaaaawwwww im so sweet!





blood on the ground said:


> it sure is good to see you playin again!!!



I finally got WiFi at the doctor's office I'm working at right now. 


BTW, I wanna know how many of y'all are close enough to Tucker that I might get to meet/visit with when I'm up there for a week.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Reloads, bro!
> I have 2 12 ga. MEC jr's  and a 28 ga. Progressive reloader. May have to check my powder though. Think i'm getting low.


ahh reloads, gotcha, i just bought a flat of 12's for 100 dollars



rhbama3 said:


> Just got back, Nic. I hated to pay it but i didn't have any choice. 50 rounds of Federal for 9.99 or 50 rounds of CCI for 10.99. Them squirrels better hold still. I only want to shoot them once.


10.99 for 50 is robbery


Crickett said:


> Where's Mud at???
> 
> MUUUUDDD.......
> 
> Your prospects are gettin outta control in here!!!


Hey, i was gone, cant leave youngins by there self



Keebs said:


> shoot, that boy is still eatin lunch!
> did I type that out loud?????


I was, the potato soup was the bomb



turtlebug said:


> Meh





stringmusic said:


> kang


Kang Strang


hdm03 said:


> crap........soooooooo close; yet so fer away





blood on the ground said:


> im on cloud 9 1/2 ...... turtlebud is come ta eat wif me tanight!!!
> 
> i might shave my leggs fer this


Shave yo legs any way, you might get a job.


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> At least shave your back



i'll do it for him...if he let me shave my initials in it


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You're getting pretty good at this. I see a Page fight between Kang Mud and Kang Strang in the future. May the more bored poster win!



I'm takin' a break from arguin' in the A/A/A forum, so I figured I try to be kang for a while.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> i'll do it for him...if he let me shave my initials in it



rydert aint got no initials ya idjit.


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> rydert aint got no initials ya idjit.



oh....right.............


what?......I don't get it.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm takin' a break from arguin' in the A/A/A forum, so I figured I try to be kang for a while.



Thats one forum i'll never check out. 

Okay, time to put the guns in the truck and head to Chickasawhatchee and sight in the new scoped 22 Savage.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm takin' a break from arguin' in the A/A/A forum, so I figured I try to be kang for a while.



they jus wantin you ta slow down on the drankin bro....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm takin' a break from arguin' in the A/A/A forum, so I figured I try to be kang for a while.



We have a forum dedicated to road side assistance?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

anyone ever go to break.com?


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> they jus wantin you ta slow down on the drankin bro....





hdm03 said:


> We have a forum dedicated to road side assistance?



y'all may have to PM him and explain those two comments to him........


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> they jus wantin you ta slow down on the drankin bro....





hdm03 said:


> We have a forum dedicated to road side assistance?



Can y'all PM me the explaination to y'alls posts.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

Er'body gone



I got this whole place to myself........ beva time!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Er'body gone
> 
> 
> 
> I got this whole place to myself........ beva time!!!!!



Not so fast Duke.


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Er'body gone
> 
> 
> 
> I got this whole place to myself........ beva time!!!!!





u and them dang nanners.......


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Er'body gone
> 
> 
> 
> I got this whole place to myself........ beva time!!!!!



Arrgghh, i will band yee if yee post more beva videos...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

Mmmmm....dem fries were good!!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Arrgghh, i will band yee if yee post more beva videos...


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Arrgghh, i will band yee if yee post more beva videos...



why ever body disrespecting tha Beva?.........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Er'body gone
> I got this whole place to myself........ beva time!!!!!





turtlebug said:


> Not so fast Duke.





rydert said:


> u and them dang nanners.......





slip said:


> Arrgghh, i will band yee if yee post more beva videos...








 Go slip, go slip!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mmmmm....dem fries were good!!!


buttered popcorn....... John Deere buttered popcorn....... not bad!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The ones i got are 1250fps. The more expensive ones were 1070fps. Go figure.....
> 
> You're getting pretty good at this. I see a Page fight between Kang Mud and Kang Strang in the future. May the more bored poster win!
> 
> ...


There is no comparison tween Kang strang and King Mud


slip said:


> Arrgghh, i will band yee if yee post more beva videos...


Dont Ban him slip but you can atleast give him a time out in the dark



Keebs said:


> Go slip, go slip!



I'm still working on this stupid link thing


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> why ever body disrespecting tha Beva?.........


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Not so fast Duke.


Hay 


slip said:


> Arrgghh, i will band yee if yee post more beva videos...


Doncha mean you gonna make me walk da plank??


Crickett said:


> Mmmmm....dem fries were good!!!



What kind didja have?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



I see what yur tryin' to do there.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I see what yur tryin' to do there.



Nothing to see here......you need to git to da potty


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

Kang?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

kang?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

kang now?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

sillys


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

Im da kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

Hail me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

Kang hdm03
Ok got to go to wally world


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

My reign of page 9 is ova....... all hail kang hdm!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm a High Achiever!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm a High Achiever!



aint that an oxymoron?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> aint that an oxymoron?



Nah; just a moron


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

Ready to hit I75 and head south. 

Hate to leave the big city of Adel but I gots things to do.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 24, 2013)

I gots to go pick up a birfday cake so we can celebrate Jennifer's 21st birfday tonight. Mini Me will be home in about an hour and we're gonna go eat some good steak tonight.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Nah; just a moron



Don't be so hard on yoself lil fella, you da kang of page 10 and you da kang of da fries!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> There is no comparison tween Kang strang and King Mud
> Dont Ban him slip but you can atleast give him a time out in the dark
> 
> 
> ...


 it worked!


Bubbette said:


> I gots to go pick up a birfday cake so we can celebrate Jennifer's 21st birfday tonight. Mini Me will be home in about an hour and we're gonna go eat some good steak tonight.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2013)

Put mah werk shoes on and my toe is playin peek-a-boo out the sole ....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Put mah werk shoes on and my toe is playin peek-a-boo out the sole ....


you outta duct tape?


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Put mah werk shoes on and my toe is playin peek-a-boo out the sole ....





Keebs said:


> you outta duct tape?



hot glue maybe....but yo toes got to be clean for it to stick.......just sayin


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> What kind didja have?


 Go see your thread about the fries! 



Bubbette said:


> I gots to go pick up a birfday cake so we can celebrate Jennifer's 21st birfday tonight. Mini Me will be home in about an hour and we're gonna go eat some good steak tonight.




Happy 21st to her! 


Tomorrow starts my birthday weekend!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Go see your thread about the fries!



mmmm, micky d's!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I finally got WiFi at the doctor's office I'm working at right now.
> 
> 
> BTW, I wanna know how many of y'all are close enough to Tucker that I might get to meet/visit with when I'm up there for a week.



I might be up for a visit with ya! Need to check my schedule w/ the hubby!. Did you decide if you were gonna visit a gun store?  I sold my gun & now I am looking for another one. We may stop at Adventure Outdoors one day next week.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Tomorrow starts my birthday weekend!


 Happy Early Birfday!!!

ok, ssshhhh, Ima gonna 'neak outta here early, if ya'll see Mud, tell'em to be ready!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2013)

Its 5 , i'm out , later ya'll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2013)

Erybody is getting off work, and I'm getting ready to go in...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody is getting off work, and I'm getting ready to go in...



Bwess his lil heart! 


Hey did you see my doggie in her cute lil dress? 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7570297&postcount=1


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2013)

I put up 3 targets across the board at 50 yards and the first shot hit the 3rd target. It took a half box of shells just to get on paper.  I finally got it sighted in but now i need mo buwwets. 

Anyway, all 3 22's are ready to rock a tree rat.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2013)

Afternoon Youngins.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

Just took inventory.

There are 15 cats in my front yard.

This has gotten out of hand.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I put up 3 targets across the board at 50 yards and the first shot hit the 3rd target. It took a half box of shells just to get on paper.  I finally got it sighted in but now i need mo buwwets.
> 
> Anyway, all 3 22's are ready to rock a tree rat.



When did you get 3 22's? I only knew about the one I bought ya when we was datin'. 



turtlebug said:


> Just took inventory.
> 
> There are 15 cats in my front yard.
> 
> This has gotten out of hand.



You now the Kween of the Cat Ladies!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Just took inventory.
> 
> There are 15 cats in my front yard.
> 
> This has gotten out of hand.



Think to your self: 
 cats are possums. You don't give a name to a possum. I don't want to feed any more possums. What would Fishbait do with a yard full of possums?


----------



## kracker (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Just took inventory.
> 
> There are 15 cats in my front yard.
> 
> This has gotten out of hand.


bama needs to check the scopes on his .22s


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2013)

Howdy kids.....just got home from brother's house. Thank God, all the drywall is hung!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Just took inventory.
> 
> There are 15 cats in my front yard.
> 
> This has gotten out of hand.



I need to sight my bow in........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank ya`ll kindly!
> 
> 
> How ya`ll like my new play purty? It ain`t Gabriel, by no means.



I like!! 



kracker said:


> Hey Jeffro, here's a little better video to go with that Chris Knight song....



Thank ya sir!!! I can't get that song outta my head!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jan 24, 2013)

Knock,Knock


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Just took inventory.
> 
> There are 15 cats in my front yard.
> 
> This has gotten out of hand.


Kibbles and bits,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dusted with tannerite..


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

Yall quit being mean about my kitties. 












You know, there will be another Secret Santa next year and I can easily obtain addresses. 

Watch out for the present with holes in the box.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

For some unknow reason, I just watched a video of Steven Tyler playing bongos in a Speedo.  




























MY EYES!!! MY EYES!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Knock,Knock



 I'll play........who's there?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll play........who's there?



Steven Tyler playing bongos in a Speedo.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll play........who's there?



Who


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Steven Tyler playing bongos in a Speedo.



 Nevermind.....


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Steven Tyler playing bongos in a Speedo.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind.....



But I was gonna PM you the link to the video.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


>



See what you started!! 



turtlebug said:


> But I was gonna PM you the link to the video.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2013)

It was very nice having the entire family together again for dinner. Just wish it hadn't been the most expensive restaurant town!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2013)

I be a werkin man tonight . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I be a werkin man tonight . . .



Stay warm down there Quack.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> See what you started!!



I'm still


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2013)

<--------Pineapple upsidedown cake!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Stay warm down there Quack.






Will do boss !!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> I'm still



So you want the link?  

I was just fixin to send it to Quack, I know he would love it, I can add you to the list.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <--------Pineapple upsidedown cake!!



Extreme Moose Tracks.   





KWEEN BUGSY!!!!   










































All hail now.      


Quick, somebody wake Strang up and let him know.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do boss !!



It's so cold up here I had to put my beer in the cooler to keep it from freezing.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yall quit being mean about my kitties. You know, there will be another Secret Santa next year and I can easily obtain addresses.
> *I* have the First address for you ready!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> I'm still



 At my expense though!!  



turtlebug said:


> So you want the link?
> 
> I was just fixin to send it to Quack, I know he would love it, I can add you to the list.



Send it..... 



turtlebug said:


> Extreme Moose Tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Kween Bugsy!!!
All Hail the Keeper of cats!!!!

Bubbette is making me a lemon cake. After she finishes watching American Idol.


----------



## kracker (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm almost scared to come in here......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It's so cold up here I had to put my beer in the cooler to keep it from freezing.


 dang, that's bad! Keep, THAT up there!! but you can come on down here!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm almost scared to come in here......



Nuttin skeery, just Kween me and Steven Tyler playing bongos in a Speedo.    






Anyone heard from Slip since this afternoon? I was beginning to think they were filming a new Captain Morgan commercial and he was trying out for a part as an extra.


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 24, 2013)

Top of the evenin' to all ya'll fine drivlin Woody's.  

How's everyone doing?


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 24, 2013)

KEEBS!! What is up with that crazy avaiator of yours?!?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nuttin skeery, just Kween me and Steven Tyler playing bongos in a Speedo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit talking about Steven Tyler in Speedo's!!!
I don't want to see it and i'm trying hard not to think about it! 


huntinstuff said:


> Top of the evenin' to all ya'll fine drivlin Woody's.
> 
> How's everyone doing?



Waiting on a cake that will never be made.


----------



## kracker (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nuttin skeery, just Kween me and Steven Tyler playing bongos in a Speedo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even want to know what you were searching for to come up with that video.....

Oh yeah, awww hailllll....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> KEEBS!! What is up with that crazy avaiator of yours?!?!?!


 just another day in da neighborhood.................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> just another AJ assisted day in da neighborhood.................



true true.....


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Quit talking about Steven Tyler in Speedo's!!!
> I don't want to see it and i'm trying hard not to think about it!
> 
> 
> Waiting on a cake that will never be made.



Well it sounds like you need to take Mrs. Rhbama3 over yer knee and


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm almost scared to come in here......



I'm on the verge of skidaddling....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Well it sounds like you need to take Mrs. Rhbama3 over yer knee and


I don't want to make her mad! 


Jeff C. said:


> I'm on the verge of skidaddling....


sounds painful.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm on the verge of skidaddling....


Aim it the other way if you don't mind.


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't want to make her mad!
> 
> sounds painful.



Don't upset the beast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't want to make her mad!
> 
> sounds painful.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aim it the other way if you don't mind.



 

Poor choice of words I reckon!!


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aim it the other way if you don't mind.


----------



## kracker (Jan 24, 2013)

I needed something to get TBugs posts out of my mind........


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2013)

Dang kracker you are getting back in my time.


----------



## kracker (Jan 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dang kracker you are getting back in my time.


Mr. KyDawg, straight up rock and roll is timeless.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2013)

kracker said:


> Mr. KyDawg, straight up rock and roll is timeless.



Amen brother.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nuttin skeery, just Kween me and Steven Tyler playing bongos in a Speedo.





rhbama3 said:


> Quit talking about Steven Tyler in Speedo's!!!
> I don't want to see it and i'm trying hard not to think about it!





kracker said:


> I don't even want to know what you were searching for to come up with that video.....
> 
> Oh yeah, awww hailllll....


Kind of scary to think about!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2013)

I won't answer the knock knock's anymore.....


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Quit talking about Steven Tyler in Speedo's!!!
> I don't want to see it and i'm trying hard not to think about it!
> 
> 
> Waiting on a cake that will never be made.



So now that it's done and you ate 2 big pieces, you say nothing? Make it look like I never finished it? 



huntinstuff said:


> Well it sounds like you need to take Mrs. Rhbama3 over yer knee and





Back at ya!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I won't answer the knock knock's anymore.....




Knock knock Leonard!!.............Knock Knock Leonard!!.........Knock knock Leonard!!

What is it this time Sheldon!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 24, 2013)

When men hear the word cake all time and space perception is lost . If it is not in front of them they fear the worst and go into sugar depression.

We can't help it, sorry.

I try to keep a little bit of nanner puddin hid back for the sugar depression.  I hear the word cake and there are none, so i am headed to the fridge and the secret stash.

Tell Bama to ask me about how to sight in that bang stick in 10 rounds or less.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 24, 2013)

Counted stuff all day an had the worst pound cake ever. Hands down turrible. Ain even sure if Batman an WillyPig will et this cake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Knock knock Leonard!!.............Knock Knock Leonard!!.........Knock knock Leonard!!
> 
> What is it this time Sheldon!!



I'da done disabled him somehow!! 


Well, good night folks....everybody's turnin in round here!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Counted stuff all day an had the worst pound cake ever. Hands down turrible. Ain even sure if Batman an WillyPig will et this cake.


Sounds like time for a good PBR to wash the cake down, and the memory of the counting!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 24, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like time for a good PBR to wash the cake down, and the memory of the counting!!



Cain do what I want, gotta be back in the moanin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'da done disabled him somehow!!
> 
> 
> Well, good night folks....everybody's turnin in round here!!


Later Jeffro!!



Hankus said:


> Cain do what I want, gotta be back in the moanin


I understand!!.........The weekend is sneaking up on us!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So you want the link?
> 
> I was just fixin to send it to Quack, I know he would love it, I can add you to the list.






Hands on hips, tapping foot (Slip style) STILL waiting . . .






Awwww Hail the cat lady Quang Bugsy !!!


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2013)

Dead in heah ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2013)

slip said:


> Dead in heah ....





Not fo long, just finished up some Cajun boiled peanuts and fixing to start on some venison chili . . .


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not fo long, just finished up some Cajun boiled peanuts and fixing to start on some venison chili . . .



So it'll smell dead soon, too?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2013)

slip said:


> So it'll smell dead soon, too?






Stick around and find out . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not fo long, just finished up some Cajun boiled peanuts and fixing to start on some venison chili . . .





slip said:


> So it'll smell dead soon, too?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Stick around and find out . . .


Looks like it is time to exit stage left!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like it is time to exit stage left!!






Cheeeeeekunnnn !!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

Morning y'all...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yall quit being mean about my kitties.
> 
> You know, there will be another Secret Santa next year and I can easily obtain addresses.
> 
> Watch out for the present with holes in the box.





turtlebug said:


> Steven Tyler playing bongos in a Speedo.



more holes can be made from the outside in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning y'all...



morning  

Well POETS DAY has arrived and I will be ready too  

started off with a white screen and a cup of black coffee


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm going back to bed, catch y'all in a few hours...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2013)

Almost nappy time for me !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 25, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy "COLD" Friday to all of you.  I went back a few pages to read up on the happenings of yesterday and LAWD, you gotta be totally "snockered" just to figure out those things !!!!!!  

It would take a really good detective to figure out who did what to whom and how many times they did it, etc.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

Off today... But wide awake by 6:30. Typical


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

kang?


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

good morning!!!i'm da kang!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

This was too easy this morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

mernin idjits........today is my ahhh fergitit!


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin idjits........today is my ahhh fergitit!



hang in there blood.......it's got to get better.......right?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> hang in there blood.......it's got to get better.......right?



im good, im good!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

mornin' folks 

I wuz playin' bongos in a speedo last night..... it sho' wuz fun!!!!

I sent the video to turtle, but she thought it was Steven Tyler?


oh, and all hail kang rydert!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> good morning!!!i'm da kang!!




allhailkingrydert


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> allhailkingrydert








Mernin Folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Folks!



Heeeey goodlookin whachew got cookin ... hows about cookin sumthin up with meeeee!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Off today... But wide awake by 6:30. Typical







Po lil baybay, take a Benadryl and waste the day away !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Heeeey goodlookin whachew got cookin ... hows about cookin sumthin up with meeeee!


 dang, I JUST finished the grits............ want me to open another bag & nuke it for you?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

mmmmmm-mmmmmm my grannymaw can cook up some fine pancakes!!!!


I need a nap already.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> allhailkingrydert


  Crickett




stringmusic said:


> mmmmmm-mmmmmm my grannymaw can cook up some fine pancakes!!!!
> .




I had spicy doritos and a cup of coffee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> Crickett




Puuuhhhleeeezzzee............. is that all you got??? Amateur!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


sweet dreams!


Crickett said:


> Puuuhhhleeeezzzee............. is that all you got??? Amateur!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2013)

Mernin kids...chewin da fat wiff Grandpaw!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids...chewin da fat wiff Grandpaw!!


 you forget about sumthin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> Crickett
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dorito's and coffee? That just ain't right....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2013)

Mornin` Ladies...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Ladies...


 well Hi there, darlin'!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Ladies...



Mornin Nic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you forget about sumthin?



Not yet, but you know me, I'll get around to it!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Ladies...



morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> morning





  You ain`t no lady!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not yet, but you know me, I'll get around to it!





Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t no lady!


 you sure 'bout that?


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm rockin out wit da Beva this morning


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm rockin out wit da Beva this morning View attachment 712215



Beva time!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang, I JUST finished the grits............ want me to open another bag & nuke it for you?


idjit i was sangin some ol hank to ya 


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids...chewin da fat wiff Grandpaw!!


good times


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Ladies...


Haay! 


rydert said:


> I'm rockin out wit da Beva this morning View attachment 712215



you got ta kwit!!! Nic gave me the abilitay to ban one member a year..... jus sayin ........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> idjit i was sangin some ol hank to ya


 And I sang it as I read it too!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 25, 2013)

Good morning and TGIF!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm rockin out wit da Beva this morning View attachment 712215



Waiting on a ruling from Elfii as to whether this warrants an infraction or not. Doesn't look good for you buddy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning and TGIF!



Morning, BB!


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> you got ta kwit!!! Nic gave me the abilitay to ban one member a year..... jus sayin ........





rhbama3 said:


> Waiting on a ruling from Elfii as to whether this warrants an infraction or not. Doesn't look good for you buddy.



..........wait......what?....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning and TGIF!


hIYa Bob!


rhbama3 said:


> Waiting on a ruling from Elfii as to whether this warrants an infraction or not. Doesn't look good for you buddy.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Waiting on a ruling from Elfii as to whether this warrants an infraction or not. Doesn't look good for you buddy.



elfiii knows that the beav makes good tunes. He's been beggin' to borrow my beva cd fo'eva.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> elfiii knows that the beav makes good tunes. He's been beggin' to borrow my beva cd fo'eva.



so your sayin if elfiii was in a beava vidideo it would picture him in a tank drivelin across da dezert sangin baybay,baybay,baybay eeewwwww baybay,baybay,baybay  Yay elfiii


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> so your sayin if elfiii was in a beava vidideo it would picture him in a tank drivelin across da dezert sangin baybay,baybay,baybay eeewwwww baybay,baybay,baybay  Yay elfiii


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

where's kracker?......he knows some good music.........

and I bet he knows him some Beva


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



where ya going with dis?


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

strang on da potty........again?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> where ya going with dis?



I don't know 

Where da Strang?  In da potty?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

hmmmm


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

It's about that time


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

for me


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

to be


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

morning


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

Kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

I think he is gonna try and pull a ninje.........


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





hdm03 said:


>





rydert said:


>





hdm03 said:


>





rydert said:


> where ya going with dis?



MrsH22's gonna get y'all! Makin a mess up in here!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

Crap.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

Hail Mud


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

Whaz happenin?!


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Crap.......







now hdm03 is


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> morning



all hail kang mud!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he be da kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

Been out runnin errands all morning, it's a B...E....utiful day


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 25, 2013)

Hayyyyyyyy boys 'n' girls.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hail Mud





Crickett said:


>





rydert said:


> all hail kang mud!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he be da kang



That was funny how that one worked out. I just got back and logged in




huntinstuff said:


> Hayyyyyyyy boys 'n' girls.


Mornin


stringmusic said:


>


Quit,, for you hurt something


turtlebug said:


>


 Morning you


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





hdm03 said:


>





rydert said:


>





hdm03 said:


>





rydert said:


> where ya going with dis?





hdm03 said:


> I don't know
> 
> Where da Strang?  In da potty?





Crickett said:


> MrsH22's gonna get y'all! Makin a mess up in here!



I got her back!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






hdm03 said:


> Crap.......



Nope....I don't do windows or that!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Been out runnin errands all morning, it's a B...E....utiful day



Kang of Kangs!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






huntinstuff said:


> Hayyyyyyyy boys 'n' girls.



You check the lost and found lately?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> morning





hdm03 said:


> Crap.......















huntinstuff said:


> Hayyyyyyyy boys 'n' girls.


 well Hi there!


turtlebug said:


>


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I got her back!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, i just like to wander around aimlessly, huntinstuff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



 you didn't show up yestaday


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> where's kracker?......he knows some good music.........
> 
> and I bet he knows him some Beva


Yeah, I've got my beiber cds between my lady gaga and beyonce cds.

this guy could eat alphabet soup and poop out better songs than beiber.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> you didn't show up yestaday



I sowwy. 
I had to run some errands last night and wound up getting Hibachi drive-thru. 

Today I took a Nexium.    



I'm trying to get my nerve up right now. Taking Mini-Me to get her learner's license this afternoon.  

I tried last week and she didn't feel so good so we came home. She is TERRIFIED to drive.  She turned 15 in September and has fought us tooth and nail about this but I think, no I pray, she has finally come around and will TRY to pass the test.  


Gonna be a fun afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I sowwy.
> I had to run some errands last night and wound up getting Hibachi drive-thru.
> 
> Today I took a Nexium.
> ...


's to you!  I didn't think LilD was EVER gonna get hers, she just didn't care to.........


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Yeah, I've got my beiber cds between my lady gaga and beyonce cds.
> 
> this guy could eat alphabet soup and poop out better songs than beiber.....



yep....that's pretty good music



turtlebug said:


> I sowwy.
> I had to run some errands last night and wound up getting Hibachi drive-thru.
> 
> Today I took a Nexium.
> ...



I feel for ya........if you don't drink now........you will after she passes the test and starts divin.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I got her back!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning Jeffro


Keebs said:


> well Hi there!






blood on the ground said:


> you didn't show up yestaday


She's a tease


Keebs said:


> 's to you!  I didn't think LilD was EVER gonna get hers, she just didn't care to.........



Corey got hers and loves to go go go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2013)

Well well well, looky here what has been bestowed upon me for this year!! 

I do solemnly swear to continue to uphold the sanctity, the protection, and the passing of "The Driveler Short Bus".......however, I will also continue to chase/bark at, and pee on the tires as often as possible during my duties as its protector.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I sowwy.
> I had to run some errands last night and wound up getting Hibachi drive-thru.
> 
> Today I took a Nexium.
> ...



When the girls got their learners permits, I took them to the Community College a couple of Sunday afternoons to let them start getting the fee for driving. There's no one there on Sunday afternoon, and there's turns, stop signs, parking, speed bumps, all kinds of things for them to practice. Once they learned some basics (like staying in the right lane and stopping at stop signs) I let them drive on the road.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well, looky here what has been bestowed upon me for this year!!
> 
> I do solemnly swear to continue to uphold the sanctity, the protection, and the passing of "The Driveler Short Bus".......however, I will also continue to chase/bark at, and pee on the tires as often as possible during my duties as its protector.



Awesome


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I sowwy.
> I had to run some errands last night and wound up getting Hibachi drive-thru.
> 
> Today I took a Nexium.
> ...



a youngan that don't want to drive????

i was sneakin dad chevy luv up the road at14... learned tdrive a 5 speed toyota when i was 11 (not sayin i was good at it...lol).
 my x boss told me his boy is 17 and aint started drivin yet.. and they bought him a truck?!?!?!?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

Kang?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

Alright lets go get some salad, fried chicken, collard greens, taters , broccoli, and stick my finger in the chocolate fountain


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Kang?



nope, you da qween on dis page


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well, looky here what has been bestowed upon me for this year!!
> 
> I do solemnly swear to continue to uphold the sanctity, the protection, and the passing of "The Driveler Short Bus".......however, I will also continue to chase/bark at, and pee on the tires as often as possible during my duties as its protector.





mudracing101 said:


> Alright lets go get some salad, fried chicken, collard greens, taters , broccoli, and stick my finger in the chocolate fountain


 you're sooooooo not nice!!
micro teriyaki cheekun............ not bad actually, 'cept for the heartburn starting already!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well, looky here what has been bestowed upon me for this year!!
> 
> I do solemnly swear to continue to uphold the sanctity, the protection, and the passing of "The Driveler Short Bus".......however, I will also continue to chase/bark at, and pee on the tires as often as possible during my duties as its protector.



Uhm, where's my seat?


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 25, 2013)

Me and Mini Me 'bout to go do some shoppin' and eatin'. Love spending time wiff my girls!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm, where's my seat?



You slap in the rear....where you belong!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You slap in the rear....where you belong!!



I iz sadz now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

33 and windy out.... anyone want to go for a swim? for some crezy reason aint no body on da lake?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm, where's my seat?





Jeff C. said:


> You slap in the rear....where you belong!!





turtlebug said:


> I iz sadz now.



Don't be.  It's the safest place on the bus for you and you are right next to the emergency exit in the rear!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't be.  It's the safest place on the bus for you and you are right next to the emergency exit in the rear!



Good point.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> 33 and windy out.... anyone want to go for a swim? for some crezy reason aint no body on da lake?



Depends, how much of that tater soup you got left?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm nipping.......I'm ready for da summer!


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2013)

Arrgghhyy offa work today.


And still some how end up getting yelled at to wake up for two hours ...


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm nipping.......I'm ready for da summer!





you ready fo some sweaty arm pits too........ain't cha??.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> you ready fo some sweaty arm pits too........ain't cha??.....



Heck ya; bring it on


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Heck ya; bring it on


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

Hmmmm


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

It's about that time


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

and since


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

most folks are eatin lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

I should go ahead and be Kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

Hail Me!


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

dangit........i was trying to distract you.........strang on da potty again?.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

all hail kang hdm03!!!!he be da Kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> dangit........i was trying to distract you.........strang on da potty again?.....



Yeah; poor little feller has da runs again


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I iz sadz now.



There's more winders to lick in the back. Come join me!


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; poor little feller has da runs again







ain't nobody got time fo dat


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 712250
> 
> 
> 
> ain't nobody got time fo dat


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Depends, how much of that tater soup you got left?



you are just playin with my emowshuns  

you wont me ta heat ya some up er heat ya up some


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 712250
> 
> 
> 
> ain't nobody got time fo dat



dang bro you could pass fer a girl!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> dang bro you could pass fer a girl!!!



that ain't me ya dang idjit..............

that's my wife


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You slap in the rear....where you belong!!





rydert said:


> that ain't me ya dang idjit..............
> 
> that's my wife





Allright i misinformed ya'll, i didnt have the fried chicken but i did have ribs and some roast and gravey to go with all the other stuff. Cantelope too. Only got two fingers in the chocolate waterfall before one of the waitress' told me to GET!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

buncha idjits


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> buncha idjits



You were on da potty fo a long time 

You feelin better now?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You were on da potty fo a long time
> 
> You feelin better now?



ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> buncha idjits



grannymaw's pancakes done tore yo stomach up?......


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> grannymaw's pancakes done tore yo stomach up?......



I'll let ya know in bout an hour or two if they get me, so far so good. 

Better now than at bout 4:00 in da moanin' and I'm on the side of a pond.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

Strang - Do yo legs eva fall asleep when ya on da potty?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I sowwy.
> I had to run some errands last night and wound up getting Hibachi drive-thru.
> 
> Today I took a Nexium.
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

Any body else see it coming,, a lil more rope, alil more rope and then yep, they hung their self


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Any body else see it coming,, a lil more rope, alil more rope and then yep, they hung their self



I ain't seen nothing.........what cha talking about?......


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Any body else see it coming,, a lil more rope, alil more rope and then yep, they hung their self





rydert said:


> I ain't seen nothing.........what cha talking about?......



Yea, whatchu talkin' bout willis?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Any body else see it coming,, a lil more rope, alil more rope and then yep, they hung their self



Yep!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> you are just playin with my emowshuns
> 
> you wont me ta heat ya some up er heat ya up some



Let me confer with counsel on a proper response. 

















KEEEEEEEEEEBBBBBBBSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Strang - Do yo legs eva fall asleep when ya on da potty?



Happens daily, but I persever through it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Let me confer with counsel on a proper response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she is on my side... she mails me food AAALLLLLL the time


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>



Why don't you come over and help me kill those pigs this weekend. 












And take the little demon you love so much to the DMV for me while you're at it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Any body else see it coming,, a lil more rope, alil more rope and then yep, they hung their self





rydert said:


> I ain't seen nothing.........what cha talking about?......





stringmusic said:


> Yea, whatchu talkin' bout willis?





blood on the ground said:


> Yep!



What'd I miss?????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Why don't you come over and help me kill those pigs this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, i got a date with a Stewart county tree rat in the morning. Besides, i couldn't handle teaching my girls to drive and they LIKED me. 
 Oh, and those hogs will leave eventually.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I ain't seen nothing.........what cha talking about?......





stringmusic said:


> Yea, whatchu talkin' bout willis?





hdm03 said:


> What'd I miss?????



Oh nothing


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Any body else see it coming,, a lil more rope, alil more rope and then yep, they hung their self





rydert said:


> I ain't seen nothing.........what cha talking about?......





stringmusic said:


> Yea, whatchu talkin' bout willis?





blood on the ground said:


> Yep!



got to be talking about "The free will and menstrual cycle" thread................................dey


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wife told me at lunch she's trying Nic's recipe fo chili, it simmering at the house now


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Do tell..... I ain't mashed a button all morning.



 I'll explain later.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Let me confer with counsel on a proper response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You sure you want me to say??????


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You sure you want me to say??????




where u been keebs? somebody gotta keep these idjits straight in here.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Why don't you come over and help me kill those pigs this weekend.
> 
> And take the little demon you love so much to the DMV for me while you're at it.


I thought you were suppose to be in my neck of the woods this week


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> where u been keebs? somebody gotta keep these idjits straight in here.........



Yeah where u been Keebs, somebody gotta keep those idjits straight in here.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

I got a present in the mail today!!!! Pics posted soon as my daughter gets off my computer!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I got a present in the mail today!!!! Pics posted soon as my daughter gets off my computer!



I hope it wasn't a new


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



what's dat nanner ridin?......................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I hope it wasn't a new


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> where u been keebs? somebody gotta keep these idjits straight in here.........


 but the work kind!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you were suppose to be in my neck of the woods this week





mudracing101 said:


> Yeah where u been Keebs, somebody gotta keep those idjits straight in here.


see post above...........


Crickett said:


> I got a present in the mail today!!!! Pics posted soon as my daughter gets off my computer!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> what's dat nanner ridin?......................



 ask hdm03, he knows


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

ohhh..... we are getting close to new page! Let me go cook some french fries.


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> ask hdm03, he knows



I asked him.........he say he don't know


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

kang now?


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

kang?


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

kang.....all hail


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

Dat was too easy

strang on da potty......again?

hdm03 on da potty too.......


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> kang


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> Dat was too easy
> 
> strang on da potty......again?
> 
> hdm03 on da potty too.......



missed it by THAT much.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you were suppose to be in my neck of the woods this week



They changed it to the third week of February.

Probably about the time record lows and an astronomical ice storm will hit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> They changed it to the third week of February.
> 
> Probably about the time record lows and an astronomical ice storm will hit.



sounds about right. I got a fishing trip planned for that week.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> ohhh..... we are getting close to new page! Let me go cook some french fries.





rydert said:


> I asked him.........he say he don't know



That idjit knows..... don't let him fool ya


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert kang again? 


all hail kang rydert


you and hdm03 takin' all the kang spots today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

King


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King



now we got two kangs


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> now we got two kangs



I can overthrow the regime.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I can overthrow the regime.



dare ya


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I can overthrow the regime.





mudracing101 said:


> dare ya



Double Dog Dare Ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> dare ya



Double dog.....


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I can overthrow the regime.



do it......do it........do it.........do it......... whoooo whoooo whooooo!!!!!!!!!!!



then make me kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> Dat was too easy
> 
> strang on da potty......again?
> 
> hdm03 on da potty too.......



I was in there with Strang; keeping him company; while he was on da potty


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> dare ya





Crickett said:


> Double Dog Dare Ya





Jeff C. said:


> Double dog.....





stringmusic said:


> do it......do it........do it.........do it......... whoooo whoooo whooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> then make me kang


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I was in there with Strang; keeping him company; while he was on da potty



did yo legs fall asleep too?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

KEEEEEEBBBBBSSSS

THANK YOU!!!!




The Mango is delicious! Kids loved it too!

Haven't tried the others yet! I need to get some crackers for the bell pepper!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I was in there with Strang; keeping him company; while he was on da potty



 TMI


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm Batman.....


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> Dat was too easy
> 
> strang on da potty......again?
> 
> hdm03 on da potty too.......



rydert musta went to da potty too, he ain't kang no mo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2013)

rh is back......


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm Batman.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm Batman.....



You da Kang


Awwww Hail rhbama


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been overthrown while I was on da potty....I mean....while I was at a meeting ....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> KEEEEEEBBBBBSSSS
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> ...


 Glad ya'll like it!!  
I LOVE my *Red* & *Black* Bracelet!!!!  Wearing it today!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I've been overthrown while I was on da potty....I mean....while I was at a meeting ....



You'll get it next time little fella


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Glad ya'll like it!!
> I LOVE my *Red* & *Black* Bracelet!!!!  Wearing it today!


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You'll get it next time little fella


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert is da overall kang right now, but I'm gonna catch him fo the end......



http://forum.gon.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=736433


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> rydert is da overall kang right now, but I'm gonna catch him fo the end......
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=736433



You gettin close


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> KEEEEEEBBBBBSSSS
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> ...





stringmusic said:


> did yo legs fall asleep too?





rhbama3 said:


> I'm Batman.....





stringmusic said:


> rydert musta went to da potty too, he ain't kang no mo





rydert said:


> I've been overthrown while I was on da potty....I mean....while I was at a meeting ....





Keebs said:


> Glad ya'll like it!!
> I LOVE my *Red* & *Black* Bracelet!!!!  Wearing it today!






stringmusic said:


> rydert is da overall kang right now, but I'm gonna catch him fo the end......
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=736433



Thats cause the idjit post ten time just to get to be king


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

Fixin to start my weekend. I see some dead squirrels in my future Keebs i'm gonna lock up, you get ready


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats cause the idjit post ten time just to get to be king


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Fixin to start my weekend. I see some dead squirrels in my future Keebs i'm gonna lock up, you get ready



me too buddy. I actually hope we get just enough rain tonight to wet the leaves. If i can walk thru the woods silently, it'll be a tree rat annihilation!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

Does anybody know what time it be?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Fixin to start my weekend. I see some dead squirrels in my future Keebs i'm gonna lock up, you get ready


 if'n you're waiting on me, you're a backin up, darlin'!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> me too buddy. I actually hope we get just enough rain tonight to wet the leaves. If i can walk thru the woods silently, it'll be a tree rat annihilation!





stringmusic said:


> Does anybody know what time it be?


Its 5 Jack. Beer thirty


Keebs said:


> if'n you're waiting on me, you're a backin up, darlin'!



Lets go.


I'm out yall, have a good weekend


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Does anybody know what time it be?



It's five o'clock on friday!!!!!!



Which means it beva time!!!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out yall, have a good weekend



do tha same mud


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

hollar at y'all, I got ringnecks and redheads to kill in da moanin'!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2013)

later folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2013)

Did anyone in GA get ice today ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did anyone in GA get ice today ?



Two 16 pound bags for $1.75 each!

Ba da bing bump!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, she did it. She got her learner's permit. She was happy in the end and wanted to try her hand at cranking up the car until I scared the bejebuz out of her and screamed "NO!!! IT'S ALREADY CRANKED UP".  

We got a LONG road ahead of us. 


Got some ribs in da oven, mashed taters, and King's Hawiian sweet rolls with Tollhouse cookies for dessert.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, she did it. She got her learner's permit. She was happy in the end and wanted to try her hand at cranking up the car until I scared the bejebuz out of her and screamed "NO!!! IT'S ALREADY CRANKED UP".
> 
> We got a LONG road ahead of us.
> 
> ...



I am soooo proud of her!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

Well that was interesting. 

Heard a dog barking in the front yard and saw the kid that owns it just standing there while the dog was trying to eat one of my kittens. (Cookie)

Grabbed up the Louisville and ran outside and just as I was gonna swing at the dog's head, the kid hollered for it (HE WAS STANDING RIGHT THERE WATCHING THE DOG TRY TO EAT THE CAT!!!!). I told him if I had to come outside again because of his dog, I was bringing the gun next time. 

"You better not shoot my dog lady, you ain't gone shoot my dog".

I told him WATCH ME! 

Now I have an injured kitten 30' up a pine tree that is scared to death. 

I hate it for him if that mongrel comes back in my yard. 

Now I'm shaking I'm so mad. 

It was the pure disrespect and ghetto "you can't touch me" attitude. 

Here's the hotline to yo daddy Obammy. Call him.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

18 minutes and my life goes from waiting on supper to out for blood. 

Tropical breezes, palm trees and some sunshine should be in my near future for the sake of all humanity.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I am soooo proud of her!!!!!



Thanks. 

She's proud of herself. She took pictures of her license and texted it to everyone. 

She said she wished Grandaddy was still alive so he could teach her to drive.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, she did it. She got her learner's permit. She was happy in the end and wanted to try her hand at cranking up the car until I scared the bejebuz out of her and screamed "NO!!! IT'S ALREADY CRANKED UP".
> 
> We got a LONG road ahead of us.
> 
> ...



There could be a few hairs losing color and a many adult beverages needed to get through this.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

Kang Gobble!!
All hail!!!

looks like me and Allie are having Eyetalian sausage dogs wif mustard for supper.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 25, 2013)

Ordered out county fried steak, hope it's good.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Ordered out county fried steak, hope it's good.



Hard to mess up country fried steak. If  it is a little off I just wash it down with some good wine.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hard to mess up country fried steak. If  it is a little off I just wash it down with some good wine.



It is quite common to get terrible CFS around here. When a Cracker Barrel has the best around, you know its bad!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> KEEEEEEBBBBBSSSS
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> ...





You almost burnt da toast . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It is quite common to get terrible CFS around here. When a Cracker Barrel has the best around, you know its bad!!



Yeah that is bad. Bout all I eat at Cracker Barrel is Uncle Herchels Breakfast though.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2013)

Bummed 'round the woods all day ... Made a fire, ate some drank some ... dozed off a while. Got dark and went to visit a friend a while ... been a good day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah that is bad. Bout all I eat at Cracker Barrel is Uncle Herchels Breakfast though.



Go Dawgs who are sitting in front of the Lee Co. po po with the flashing blue lights! 
Oops! Wrong thread!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hollar at y'all, I got ringnecks and redheads to kill in da moanin'!!!!



I gots a new mat and the antibiotics have kicked in finally. I'll be on da front poach waitin at 4 ohklok


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Go Dawgs who are sitting in front of the Lee Co. po po with the flashing blue lights!
> Oops! Wrong thread!



Probably stopped them to admire thier UGA bumper sticker and license plate.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Probably stopped them to admire thier UGA bumper sticker and license plate.



License plate for sure! 
I've never had one, but doesnt that full size decal on the back window block your rear view?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> License plate for sure!
> I've never had one, but doesnt that full size decal on the back window block your rear view?



Fortunately us Dawgs never look back.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fortunately us Dawgs never look back.


Well played, well played...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Well played, well played...



What old tune you got for us tonight Kracker?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fortunately us Dawgs never look back.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I gots a new mat and the antibiotics have kicked in finally. I'll be on da front poach waitin at 4 ohklok



Glad ur feelin better and ready fo some late season ducks! Me, rydert and hdm will be by there at fo, have them twista mats ready we goin' huntin' again!!

Oh, tell miz hawnet to come on too, maybe she can get her second duck!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fortunately us Dawgs never look back.





kracker said:


> Well played, well played...


This ain't the sports forum so i'm letting that one slide. 


KyDawg said:


> What old tune you got for us tonight Kracker?


I don't know about Kracker, but i'm in a 60's rock kinda mood tonight. May need to make me another CD:


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What old tune you got for us tonight Kracker?


Lemme dig around, I've been listening to old trucking songs today.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

Bama, you can never go wrong with a power trio like Jack, Ginger and Eric.

I need to get away for a few days so that might explain my musical leanings lately.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This ain't the sports forum so i'm letting that one slide.
> 
> I don't know about Kracker, but i'm in a 60's rock kinda mood tonight. May need to make me another CD:



Dang rh you be rockin. You must be older than you type.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2013)

Grrrrr, waiting on a dood to call me back on his Beretta Silver Snipe O/U . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrr, waiting on a dood to call me back on his Beretta Silver Snipe O/U . . .



I bought me a Taurus Judge today. I shot a couple of the 410 000 bucks in it. It kicks like a mule.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Bama, you can never go wrong with a power trio like Jack, Ginger and Eric.
> 
> I need to get away for a few days so that might explain my musical leanings lately.


Thank god it wasn't Red Sovine singing Teddy Bear. That one makes me cry. 


KyDawg said:


> Dang rh you be rockin. You must be older than you type.



Put it this way, i was 4 years old when this song came out:


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrr, waiting on a dood to call me back on his Beretta Silver Snipe O/U . . .



Speaking of Snipe, in two weeks i'll be stomping the muddy sage fields just outside of Lowndesboro, Alabama! Need to reload about 5 boxes of shells for them long billed rockets!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, it was worse than we thought. 

Not only was Cookie up a tree, we heard more meowing and after a little investigating with the flashlight, Fidget and Sammich were in their respective trees. 

Fishbait was able to coax Fidget down but Sammich is confused and just meandering from limb to limb. At least SHE was smart enough to climb one of the big oaks. 

Cookie is set for the night. Cookie ain't coming down til Cookie is good and ready.  




Fishbait said he heard BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP the whole time Fidget backed his fat little behind down that tree.    


Gotta love a man that'll spend an hour trying to coax his wife's cat down out of a tree.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2013)

That puts me being released from high school about the time you were bornded rh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, it was worse than we thought.
> 
> Not only was Cookie up a tree, we heard more meowing and after a little investigating with the flashlight, Fidget and Sammich were in their respective trees.
> 
> ...



Fishbait wuv's his Bugsy boo and if throwing.. er.... coaxing herds of cats out of tree's makes her happy, he'll do it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That puts me being released from high school about the time you were bornded rh.



between my knee's and back, i feel older than you.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

Another toe tapping classic.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait wuv's his Bugsy boo and if throwing.. er.... coaxing herds of cats out of tree's makes her happy, he'll do it.



He was just using it as a disguise to spend quality time with Baron-Von-Baron.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

Another toetapper for you TBug......


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

Good greif, forgot I ever made this one. Nuttin but Woodyites in it.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Another toetapper for you TBug......



I can't see em.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2013)

My kind of music


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I can't see em.



lucky you. It's pretty bad......


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good greif, forgot I ever made this one. Nuttin but Woodyites in it.



That's a rough looking crowd


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

Man, just a few years ago but seems like ages. 

Totally forgot how many good times I've shared with Woodys members.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> lucky you. It's pretty bad......



Tomorrow while you're trying to slip up on a treerat, that song will start running thru your head.

You're welcome.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

Made this one for Father's Day one year.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You almost burnt da toast . . .



Nope it was juss right!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good greif, forgot I ever made this one. Nuttin but Woodyites in it.





KyDawg said:


> My kind of music



If we're gonna move up to the 70's, i'll have to start posting Marshall Tucker band and  Lynyrd Skynyrd video's.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> If we're gonna move up to the 70's, i'll have to start posting Marshall Tucker band and  Lynyrd Skynyrd video's.



Marshall Tucker is going to be in Moultrie in April. I plan to be there also.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

I hope to be passing thru Moultrie in April to go call a big chicken in for Bugsy. I don't remember how many original members are still playing in MTB, but they sounded good about 6 years ago.
Hey, are you and Kracker familiar with this Skynyrd tune? It's always been a favorite, but never got any radio time:


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope to be passing thru Moultrie in April to go call a big chicken in for Bugsy. I don't remember how many original members are still playing in MTB, but they sounded good about 6 years ago.
> Hey, are you and Kracker familiar with this Skynyrd tune? It's always been a favorite, but never got any radio time:


Great find, I had actually heard the song a few times but just forgot about it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

Time to load the truck for tree rat eradication in the morning. Night, Y'all!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2013)

Installed all the updates. Cleaned out the junk. Restarted.


Nuttin. 

Still black boxes with red arrows. 

This sux.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Installed all the updates. Cleaned out the junk. Restarted.
> 
> 
> Nuttin.
> ...



What is your browser? Youtube has been giving me a message for a couple of months that my IE8 is outdated and may not be supported much longer. It suggested updating the browser to Google chrome, safari, or something else i can't remember right now.
Does fish-bro have issues on his? He's using safari, right?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2013)

Only 8 hrs to go !!!  Gonna ease into a slough and kill a quick limit of woodies, go home and take a nap !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 8 hrs to go !!!  Gonna ease into a slough and kill a quick limit of woodies, go home and take a nap !!



If you are just pulling the breasts, would you throw a couple of carcasses in the freezer for me, if its not too much trouble? I need some under wing and flank feathers from some woodies. 
If you have the space, of course.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> If you are just pulling the breasts, would you throw a couple of carcasses in the freezer for me, if its not too much trouble? I need some under wing and flank feathers from some woodies.
> If you have the space, of course.






Will do !! 



Whooooooot, all hail Kang Pookie !!!


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 8 hrs to go !!!  Gonna ease into a slough and kill a quick limit of woodies, go home and take a nap !!



T'was hoping the land im on this year would hold a few woodies to shoot at ... Nope, even with all this rain it just aint happening...


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 8 hrs to go !!!  Gonna ease into a slough and kill a quick limit of woodies, go home and take a nap !!




Mandy sayd she'll have da heater rawkin bout 30 before sunrise, waitin onya


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> Dat was too easy
> 
> strang on da potty......again?
> 
> hdm03 on da potty too.......





hdm03 said:


> I was in there with Strang; keeping him company; while he was on da potty


I really didn't need to know this!!



turtlebug said:


> Man, just a few years ago but seems like ages.
> 
> Totally forgot how many good times I've shared with Woodys members.


Good memories there!!



rhbama3 said:


> If you are just pulling the breasts, would you throw a couple of carcasses in the freezer for me, if its not too much trouble? I need some under wing and flank feathers from some woodies.
> If you have the space, of course.


I've got you covered on some Pheasant feathers!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I really didn't need to know this!!
> 
> Good memories there!!
> 
> I've got you covered on some Pheasant feathers!!






Whatchya'll doing tomorrow night ???  If Dawn doesn't have to work too late we were thinking 'bout gathering up some friends and mebbe going to Railey's and eat ??

I'm working tomorrow!!!.........Call me, and let me know what's up!!........Tomorrow will  be a limited day!!

I'm not going to be working past 5:00 PM


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 26, 2013)

We had to stop and get hdm a fowty of boones farm, and rydert is on his second pack of sigs, I got a yooohoo and some doughnuts, and we on da way to mista and miz hawnet a house! We gonna kill some ducks!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> We had to stop and get hdm a fowty of boones farm, and rydert is on his second pack of sigs, I got a yooohoo and some doughnuts, and we on da way to mista and miz hawnet a house! We gonna kill some ducks!!!!





Hope you brought plenty of toilet paper . . . 


Good luck !!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrr, waiting on a dood to call me back on his Beretta Silver Snipe O/U . . .


Wellllll????????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> Wellllll????????





He called, but it doesn't have screw in chokes.  It's a 1950-60's Italian made Beretta 12 gauge.  He didn't know the barrel length, nor the chokes.  Price is definetly right, but I'll probably pass ???

It's in the S&S if you're interested, no pics.


----------



## kracker (Jan 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He called, but it doesn't have screw in chokes.  It's a 1950-60's Italian made Beretta 12 gauge.  He didn't know the barrel length, nor the chokes.  Price is definetly right, but I'll probably pass ???
> 
> It's in the S&S if you're interested, no pics.


With the big D coming up and a grandson due any time I'll have to pass too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2013)

Whoooooot the sun is coming up today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Whoooooot the sun is coming up today.


Sunrises are a good thing.

Y'all keep me in your thoughts if you don't mind, (or if you can stand it   ) Been having some issues and gotta go in for an echo cardiogram on Tuesday morning. I appreciate it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2013)

I had one of those a couple years ago.  Nothing to the exam it is like a sonogram for the heart.   It is the follow up visit to hear the results that is the 'give me the news' that I hope the doc gives you good news.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I had one of those a couple years ago.  Nothing to the exam it is like a sonogram for the heart.   It is the follow up visit to hear the results that is the 'give me the news' that I hope the doc gives you good news.


Well, we already know from last weeks xrays that the heart is enlarged, now we start down the road of how bad is it and what else is associated with it and what do we do about it. Getting old sucks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, we already know from last weeks xrays that the heart is enlarged, now we start down the road of how bad is it and what else is associated with it and what do we do about it. Getting old sucks.



Can you put it in the dryer and shrink it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh and the electro... is primarily to look at size, how each chamber is beating, and if the valves are working correctly.   Maybe more but I slept at home last night not the HolidayInn.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sunrises are a good thing.
> 
> Y'all keep me in your thoughts if you don't mind, (or if you can stand it   ) Been having some issues and gotta go in for an echo cardiogram on Tuesday morning. I appreciate it.



You're in my prayers Sparky.  We just about got Jeffro and Phillip whipped back into shape ... don't make us add you to da list!

One of ya'll needs to come save RB 'fore I have to kill him.  He keeps 3 alarms set on his phone and two on the clock in the bedroom.  And hits the snooze on all of 'em for at least an hour EVERY MORNING!  He remembered to turn off the ones on the phone but not the clock.  I finally elbowed him enough to turn them off but the damage was done.  The one day I can sleep late I'm wide awake at 6:00.    I see a nap in my future and if he's not careful a really long one in his!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sunrises are a good thing.
> 
> Y'all keep me in your thoughts if you don't mind, (or if you can stand it   ) Been having some issues and gotta go in for an echo cardiogram on Tuesday morning. I appreciate it.




You got it Hugh !!! 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, we already know from last weeks xrays that the heart is enlarged, now we start down the road of how bad is it and what else is associated with it and what do we do about it. Getting old sucks.





Heart? You gotta heart??? 




Tag-a-long said:


> You're in my prayers Sparky.  We just about got Jeffro and Phillip whipped back into shape ... don't make us add you to da list!
> 
> One of ya'll needs to come save RB 'fore I have to kill him.  He keeps 3 alarms set on his phone and two on the clock in the bedroom.  And hits the snooze on all of 'em for at least an hour EVERY MORNING!  He remembered to turn off the ones on the phone but not the clock.  I finally elbowed him enough to turn them off but the damage was done.  The one day I can sleep late I'm wide awake at 6:00.    I see a nap in my future and if he's not careful a really long one in his!





I'll have a talk wit da buoy !!  Passed him last night going into town and sounded like there was a flock of birds under the hood of that Ford ???


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll have a talk wit da buoy !!  Passed him last night going into town and sounded like there was a flock of birds under the hood of that Ford ???



Hmm... he ain't said nothin' to me about it but deaf as he is he prolly can't hear it!   Did talk Dawn into going to supper tonight?  I could stand somebody else's company besides his for a change!


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2013)

Haven't seen a squirrel all morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sunrises are a good thing.
> 
> Y'all keep me in your thoughts if you don't mind, (or if you can stand it   ) Been having some issues and gotta go in for an echo cardiogram on Tuesday morning. I appreciate it.




 You got'em Hugh!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> Haven't seen a squirrel all morning.



I've got about a 1/2 a dozen or so sittin around my firepit eatin nuts


----------



## kracker (Jan 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, we already know from last weeks xrays that the heart is enlarged, now we start down the road of how bad is it and what else is associated with it and what do we do about it. Getting old sucks.


You got 'em! I'm living with the same thing and all that goes along with it.

Once again, praying for good news.


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sunrises are a good thing.
> 
> Y'all keep me in your thoughts if you don't mind, (or if you can stand it   ) Been having some issues and gotta go in for an echo cardiogram on Tuesday morning. I appreciate it.



Prayers sent for you Miguel.


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got about a 1/2 a dozen or so sittin around my firepit eatin nuts


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> We had to stop and get hdm a fowty of boones farm, and rydert is on his second pack of sigs, I got a yooohoo and some doughnuts, and we on da way to mista and miz hawnet a house! We gonna kill some ducks!!!!





rydert said:


> Haven't seen a squirrel all morning.



Strang, we pick up somebody we shouldn't have? It was purty dark. I coulda swore that was rydert that kept hollerin he was stuck on "left foot red." Oh well rydert, sorry bout da squirrels buddy, we wore'm out. hdm can call a wicked game o twista for a lil feller


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Strang, we pick up somebody we shouldn't have? It was purty dark. I coulda swore that was rydert that kept hollerin he was stuck on "left foot red." Oh well rydert, sorry bout da squirrels buddy, we wore'm out. hdm can call a wicked game o twista for a lil feller



No wonder I ain't seen no squirrels out in the middle of this pond.....I ws supposed to be duck hunting

And why did y'all leave me by myself?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, we already know from last weeks xrays that the heart is enlarged, now we start down the road of how bad is it and what else is associated with it and what do we do about it. Getting old sucks.



It does suck bro.  We will be praying that all goes well.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sunrises are a good thing.
> 
> Y'all keep me in your thoughts if you don't mind, (or if you can stand it   ) Been having some issues and gotta go in for an echo cardiogram on Tuesday morning. I appreciate it.



Hope things work out good for you Hugh.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sunrises are a good thing.
> 
> Y'all keep me in your thoughts if you don't mind, (or if you can stand it   ) Been having some issues and gotta go in for an echo cardiogram on Tuesday morning. I appreciate it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2013)

Geeeeeeze, what a headache.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sunrises are a good thing.
> 
> Y'all keep me in your thoughts if you don't mind, (or if you can stand it   ) Been having some issues and gotta go in for an echo cardiogram on Tuesday morning. I appreciate it.



Prayers for you. 

Now get yourself well.  













Okay, kitty rescue round 47 is a bust. Thought some lightweight yarn wouldn't bother arrow flight too terrible. It really doesn't either, it's just that all the little limbs won't let the arrow fall through on the other side the way I had planned. 

The idea was hoist a laundry basket up to her and see if she would crawl into it and let me ease her down. I'll give myself an A for effort, a B+ for creativity and a C- for not considering the adverse effect of obstacles that would hamper the physics of the entire operation.  

A few more hours and we'll be looking at 24 hours she's been WAAAAAYYYY up in that tree. I'm scared she's gonna get dehydrated and weak and fall out. She's a tiny little thing.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Prayers for you.
> 
> Now get yourself well.
> 
> ...



Awww poor kitty! Hope you can get her down soon!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Short of getting Nicodemus to bring a Georgia power bucket truck, i don't have an answer for you Bugsy. 

Well, squirrel hunting this morning was a bust. They just weren't moving much and i don't have a clue why. Killed one on the camp road and that was it. 
We did have a turkey hen roosted close, and boy did she give me the entire turkey vocabulary as she walked by. Yelping, cutting, purring, putting, scratching leaves, kee kee'd once and walked within 20 yards of me. I LOVED that part of the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Prayers for you.
> 
> Now get yourself well.
> 
> ...






Oh Laaaaawd !!!  That cat will come down on it's on !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

Got in a little target practice today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got in a little target practice today!




You didn't shoot da Jag didja ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You didn't shoot da Jag didja ???



Absolutely not!!! I like him better than me! 

We were just playin around tryin to sight in the .22 a little better. I missed the last couple of tree rats I shot at 

MizT wanted to shoot her gun again, so, we did!  She's taken a liking to it


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Prayers for you.
> 
> Now get yourself well.
> 
> ...



I thought cats always landed on their feet....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 26, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> I thought cats always landed on their feet....



Yup!  but from 80 ft up they tend to spread out a little once they land!   

She'll be ok Bugs... give it some more time!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 26, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yup!  but from 80 ft up they tend to spread out a little once they land!
> 
> She'll be ok Bugs... give it some more time!



she said she was a tiny little thing....won't make much of a crater when it hits ground......


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 26, 2013)

Operation "Save SAMMICH" ongoing.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Operation "Save SAMMICH" ongoing.



Mini-me IS aware that you're going to be a crazy cat lady when you get old and senile right??


----------



## slip (Jan 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Operation "Save SAMMICH" ongoing.



Not only in a tree, but standing side ways in a side ways growing tree.


Heck of a pickle yer in Turtlebug.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Operation "Save SAMMICH" ongoing.



Don't mean to laugh, but my son's dog just treed the neighbors cat. Stupid cat got into our fenced in yard and was terrorizing our dogs. Had a little fight and the dog has some scratches on his face. Stupid cat still in the tree OUTSIDE our yard in it's own yard. Neighbor justa calling "Smokey" to come down out of the tree.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2013)

All cats must die . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All cats must die . . .



Problem is...they got 9 lives


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All cats must die . . .



Smokey best stay in her own yard. That's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Problem is...they got 9 lives






Not if'n you choot 'em 9 times . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Operation "Save SAMMICH" ongoing.



He'll come down when you go to bed. Just leave some food out for him.
I mean, have you EVER heard of a cat dying in a tree? I haven't.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All cats must die . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Not if'n you choot 'em 9 times . . .



quit it before i put my official coonskin hat on....


----------



## slip (Jan 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> He'll come down when you go to bed. Just leave some food out for him.
> I mean, have you EVER heard of a cat dying in a tree? I haven't.



Unless a owl gits him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2013)

slip said:


> Unless a owl gits him.



Then technically he didn't die in the tree.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2013)

You guys really don't get this whole "You're not helping" part, do you? 
Fish-bro will take care of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> quit it before i put my official coonskin hat on....




Dare ya . . .




rhbama3 said:


> You guys really don't get this whole "You're not helping" part, do you?
> Fish-bro will take care of it.






Of course not, we're equal opportunist kittie haters . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dare ya . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curiosity killed the cat, but for a while I was a suspect!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 26, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Mini-me IS aware that you're going to be a crazy cat lady when you get old and senile right??



You're talking about a kid who for 7 years, her main goal in life was to become a feline cardiologist. She totally supports my cause. 



slip said:


> Not only in a tree, but standing side ways in a side ways growing tree.
> 
> 
> Heck of a pickle yer in Turtlebug.



It was the iPhone. It does that... for some reason.
If the tree was sideways, I'd have her down by now. 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't mean to laugh, but my son's dog just treed the neighbors cat. Stupid cat got into our fenced in yard and was terrorizing our dogs. Had a little fight and the dog has some scratches on his face. Stupid cat still in the tree OUTSIDE our yard in it's own yard. Neighbor justa calling "Smokey" to come down out of the tree.



Well, unfortunately, the neighbors dog CAME INTO MY YARD and treed the kitten and the owner just watched while the dog had another one pinned down trying to eat it. We had a nice chat over a basball bat. Told him next time it'd be a firearm. 

He walked away mumbling like little Obama lovers do. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> All cats must die . . .



I used to like you.



Jeff C. said:


> Problem is...they got 9 lives



Well Sammich is using them all up fast. No food or water for 26 hours now.




Hooked On Quack said:


> Not if'n you choot 'em 9 times . . .



Again... I used to hold you near and dear. Now I only like Dawn.



rhbama3 said:


> He'll come down when you go to bed. Just leave some food out for him.
> I mean, have you EVER heard of a cat dying in a tree? I haven't.



No, they don't die in trees, it's the sudden stop that kills them. 



rhbama3 said:


> quit it before i put my official coonskin hat on....



If you would put it on and scale a tree to save my kitten, you'd be my most favorite-ist person. 



slip said:


> Unless a owl gits him.



I've already spent the day scaring off buzzards.




gobbleinwoods said:


> Then technically he didn't die in the tree.



I'm just hoping she makes it out of the tree before she falls asleep and hits the ground. 




rhbama3 said:


> You guys really don't get this whole "You're not helping" part, do you?
> Fish-bro will take care of it.



Fish-bro is done with her. He called her stooooopid and refuses to try any longer.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dare ya . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dawn and Susie.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Curiosity killed the cat, but for a while I was a suspect!!



Fine lines here......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You're talking about a kid who for 7 years, her main goal in life was to become a feline cardiologist. She totally supports my cause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you called 911


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey....you know what else is in trees?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 26, 2013)

......squirrels....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 26, 2013)

......monkeys....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 26, 2013)

.....koalas....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> ......squirrels....



Got one of them. Been raising since birth. She had a BAD Mama. Fell out of the tree and left her for dead. She's doing just fine. And LOVES her mama. That's be me.

Oh and Tbug, Your comment was too funny. Hubby just told the dog to go out and git that liberal cat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got one of them. Been raising since birth. She had a BAD Mama. Fell out of the tree and left her for dead. She's doing just fine. And LOVES her mama. That's be me.
> 
> Oh and Tbug, Your comment was too funny. Hubby just told the dog to go out and git that liberal cat.



Enjoy it while it last, but the clock is ticking on when that squirrel will decide its time to go wild.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got one of them. Been raising since birth. She had a BAD Mama. Fell out of the tree and left her for dead. She's doing just fine. And LOVES her mama. That's be me.
> 
> Oh and Tbug, Your comment was too funny. Hubby just told the dog to go out and git that liberal cat.



We were just talking about yours today, My young un' was asking if you could keep one as a pet....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got one of them. Been raising since birth. She had a BAD Mama. Fell out of the tree and left her for dead. She's doing just fine. And LOVES her mama. That's be me.
> 
> Oh and Tbug, Your comment was too funny. Hubby just told the dog to go out and git that liberal cat.



How long have you had that PET squirrel?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> ......squirrels....





kaintuckee said:


> ......monkeys....





kaintuckee said:


> .....koalas....



Birds
Possums
coons
sammiches


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How long have you had that PET squirrel?





rhbama3 said:


> Enjoy it while it last, but the clock is ticking on when that squirrel will decide its time to go wild.



My next post won't be necessary now!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> We were just talking about yours today, My young un' was asking if you could keep one as a pet....



Only if they still have their eyes and ears closed. This is our second. Both have had health issues. Well, the last one didn't till she jumped out of my arms and my boys dog got her. She now will be our forever.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Enjoy it while it last, but the clock is ticking on when that squirrel will decide its time to go wild.


That's what I was hoping. She will not leave. Got home from work and she was sitting on the patio waiting on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey Tbug, I know it's a long shot, but.....


----------



## GAX (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2013)

GAX said:


> Hmmmmm.....



Well looky here!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 26, 2013)

GAX said:


> Hmmmmm.....



...could it be?


----------



## GAX (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey bama.. sorry if i answer a little slow.. this phone can hardly keep up with the posts.. lol


----------



## GAX (Jan 26, 2013)

Its me.. figured i would drop by and say hey..


----------



## GAX (Jan 26, 2013)

Pics off.. maybe that will work..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Good to see you again, Grant!
What you been up to and where are you at now?


----------



## GAX (Jan 26, 2013)

Working in air conditioning in Douglas. ready to move and get to salt water.


----------



## kracker (Jan 26, 2013)

One of my baby pics.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smokey best stay in her own yard. That's all I'm gonna say about that.



True dat....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2013)

GAX said:


> Working in air conditioning in Douglas. ready to move and get to salt water.



still a Pirate at heart, i see.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> One of my baby pics.....
> 
> View attachment 712467



I didn't know we were related!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> True dat....



Thank you for your support. Them thangs takin ova.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, we already know from last weeks xrays that the heart is enlarged, now we start down the road of how bad is it and what else is associated with it and what do we do about it. Getting old sucks.



Prayin' for ya. 



Tag-a-long said:


> You're in my prayers Sparky.  We just about got Jeffro and Phillip whipped back into shape ... don't make us add you to da list!
> 
> One of ya'll needs to come save RB 'fore I have to kill him.  He keeps 3 alarms set on his phone and two on the clock in the bedroom.  And hits the snooze on all of 'em for at least an hour EVERY MORNING!  He remembered to turn off the ones on the phone but not the clock.  I finally elbowed him enough to turn them off but the damage was done.  The one day I can sleep late I'm wide awake at 6:00.    I see a nap in my future and if he's not careful a really long one in his!



Bama has his alarm and ring tone set as the Alabama Fight Song. I used to like it till I heard it ever mornin' since he put it on his phone 2 years ago. 

He "forgets" to turn it off on the mornin's he can sleep late so I have to get up and turn it off.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone in the Dublin/Statesboro area?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2013)

Evening youngins, getting kinda quite down that way early tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> One of my baby pics.....
> 
> View attachment 712467



And all this time I thought I was talkin to a dude! 

You were a purty lil thang though!


----------



## kracker (Jan 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> And all this time I thought I was talkin to a dude!
> 
> You were a purty lil thang though!


WERE????


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 26, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Anyone in the Dublin/Statesboro area?



We will be there tomorrow wandering around the farm.
Whats up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> WERE????


----------



## slip (Jan 26, 2013)

Wonder if that ol cat ever came down?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

slip said:


> Wonder if that ol cat ever came down?



Sumpin tells me Tbug would've updated by now! I'm no cat lover, but I wish no harm to the little feline


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Anyone in the Dublin/Statesboro area?



I'm kinda close to that area ....if I can help?


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2013)

I think i'm gonna be Kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2013)

Kang now?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 26, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Strang, we pick up somebody we shouldn't have? It was purty dark. I coulda swore that was rydert that kept hollerin he was stuck on "left foot red." Oh well rydert, sorry bout da squirrels buddy, we wore'm out. hdm can call a wicked game o twista for a lil feller


Oh it was rydert alright, idjit thought we wiz squirrel huntin'

I'm tryin' to convince hdm to go to the national twista calling championships, lil fella knows how to call a game of twista!


rydert said:


> No wonder I ain't seen no squirrels out in the middle of this pond.....I ws supposed to be duck hunting
> 
> And why did y'all leave me by myself?


Idjit.......


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2013)

Kang!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 26, 2013)

Kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2013)

I be kang fo Saturday. Night


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> Kang!






All hail kang rydert, da squirrel shootin' champion when he 'sposed to be duck huntin'


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> All hail kang rydert, da squirrel shootin' champion when he 'sposed to be duck huntin'



All hail rydert ...I be da squirrel kang!!


----------



## slip (Jan 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sumpin tells me Tbug would've updated by now! I'm no cat lover, but I wish no harm to the little feline



I joke but i wish no harm to a loved pet ... Hope it all works out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww Hail


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey Evabody, if u ain't boycottin' dicks spowtin' goods, I just bought 525 .22 bullets fo $23.53!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hey Evabody, if u ain't boycottin' dicks spowtin' goods, I just bought 525 .22 bullets fo $23.53!!!



Local wal mart here don't even have shot gun shells ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hey Evabody, if u ain't boycottin' dicks spowtin' goods, I just bought 525 .22 bullets fo $23.53!!!






Hmmmm......LR?


----------



## slip (Jan 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hey Evabody, if u ain't boycottin' dicks spowtin' goods, I just bought 525 .22 bullets fo $23.53!!!



Wally whirl here has the same deal going.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm......LR?



Yes sir!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2013)

You know, there are times when i truly thank God for this site and the friends i've made over the years.
Here's the deal:
My daughter Allie attends GSU in Statesboro. Tonight on the way back from Albany she had a severe asthma attack and her inhaler wasn't helping. By the time she called helen she was in real trouble. Helen told her to pull off the road on I-16 and call 911. The ambulance got there fast and she is now at the hospital in Dublin on oxygen and getting meds for her asthma. She texted right after Helen left that she is feeling much better. We had no idea what was going on at the time and since i already knew i was on call Monday and had 3 hearts, there wasn't any way i'd be back in time if she stayed overnight. So, helen is on the way up there with a friend, and Ruttnbuck is on standby to see about getting my daughters car to the hospital if needed. Helen will then follow her to Statesboro. 
I love you guys, i really do.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> Local wal mart here don't even have shot gun shells ..



Wally World is the last place I look fo any kind of bullets, except maybe .22's. they don't ever have much of nothin' in stock


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You know, there are times when i truly thank God for this site and the friends i've made over the years.
> Here's the deal:
> My daughter Allie attends GSU in Statesboro. Tonight on the way back from Albany she had a severe asthma attack and her inhaler wasn't helping. By the time she called helen she was in real trouble. Helen told her to pull off the road on I-16 and call 911. The ambulance got there fast and she is now at the hospital in Dublin on oxygen and getting meds for her asthma. She texted right after Helen left that she is feeling much better. We had no idea what was going on at the time and since i already knew i was on call Monday and had 3 hearts, there wasn't any way i'd be back in time if she stayed overnight. So, helen is on the way up there with a friend, and Ruttnbuck is on standby to see about getting my daughters car to the hospital if needed. Helen will then follow her to Statesboro.
> I love you guys, i really do.


Hope she gets to fellin' better bama! There are some good folks on this here forum!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 26, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=736433

Rydert still da ova all kang


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 26, 2013)

Bama we will be up at the farm tomorrow if you need anything let us know.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> http://forum.gon.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=736433
> 
> Rydert still da ova all kang


This may come as a surprise, bu theres no points for post count. If there was, Keebs has cleaned everybody's clock for years. 


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bama we will be up at the farm tomorrow if you need anything let us know.


I aprreciate it, Dennis.  It looks like we got it covered. helens got an old friend that works in the hospital there and has gone to check on Allie, and Mitch and Elaine are going to drop by and get the keys and bring the car back. 
What a relief...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 26, 2013)

Good deal, if anything comes up let us know.

Glad it is working out ok.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You know, there are times when i truly thank God for this site and the friends i've made over the years.
> Here's the deal:
> My daughter Allie attends GSU in Statesboro. Tonight on the way back from Albany she had a severe asthma attack and her inhaler wasn't helping. By the time she called helen she was in real trouble. Helen told her to pull off the road on I-16 and call 911. The ambulance got there fast and she is now at the hospital in Dublin on oxygen and getting meds for her asthma. She texted right after Helen left that she is feeling much better. We had no idea what was going on at the time and since i already knew i was on call Monday and had 3 hearts, there wasn't any way i'd be back in time if she stayed overnight. So, helen is on the way up there with a friend, and Ruttnbuck is on standby to see about getting my daughters car to the hospital if needed. Helen will then follow her to Statesboro.
> I love you guys, i really do.




Dang.......glad y'all got it worked out, hope she is doing fine!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You know, there are times when i truly thank God for this site and the friends i've made over the years.
> Here's the deal:
> My daughter Allie attends GSU in Statesboro. Tonight on the way back from Albany she had a severe asthma attack and her inhaler wasn't helping. By the time she called helen she was in real trouble. Helen told her to pull off the road on I-16 and call 911. The ambulance got there fast and she is now at the hospital in Dublin on oxygen and getting meds for her asthma. She texted right after Helen left that she is feeling much better. We had no idea what was going on at the time and since i already knew i was on call Monday and had 3 hearts, there wasn't any way i'd be back in time if she stayed overnight. So, helen is on the way up there with a friend, and Ruttnbuck is on standby to see about getting my daughters car to the hospital if needed. Helen will then follow her to Statesboro.
> I love you guys, i really do.



So glad she's alright! There are some awesome people on this site!

On another note the heck happened to the Secret Shenanigans thread?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> So glad she's alright! There are some awesome people on this site!
> 
> On another another the heck happened to the Secret Shenanigans thread?



You mean the secret Santa thread? Its down the page toward the bottom.


----------



## slip (Jan 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You know, there are times when i truly thank God for this site and the friends i've made over the years.
> Here's the deal:
> My daughter Allie attends GSU in Statesboro. Tonight on the way back from Albany she had a severe asthma attack and her inhaler wasn't helping. By the time she called helen she was in real trouble. Helen told her to pull off the road on I-16 and call 911. The ambulance got there fast and she is now at the hospital in Dublin on oxygen and getting meds for her asthma. She texted right after Helen left that she is feeling much better. We had no idea what was going on at the time and since i already knew i was on call Monday and had 3 hearts, there wasn't any way i'd be back in time if she stayed overnight. So, helen is on the way up there with a friend, and Ruttnbuck is on standby to see about getting my daughters car to the hospital if needed. Helen will then follow her to Statesboro.
> I love you guys, i really do.



I hope all is well with her.
There are some really great people here, no doubt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> So glad she's alright! There are some awesome people on this site!
> 
> On another note the heck happened to the Secret Shenanigans thread?



  

OH!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> You mean the secret Santa thread? Its down the page toward the bottom.



I must be blind!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You mean the secret Santa thread? Its down the page toward the bottom.



Gonna go look again....



Jeff C. said:


> OH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I must be blind!!!



I must be blind, too! I even did a search for it and didn't see it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go look again....
> 
> 
> 
> I must be blind, too! I even did a search for it and didn't see it!



I saw the SS pitcher thread!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I saw the SS pitcher thread!!



Isn't that what she's looking for? 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728297

The SS sign up thread was closed and is on page 2.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2013)

Allie just called and said she's fine. Mitch just left from there with the keys to go get the car, and Helen is just arriving in the parking lot. Her friend lives close by and they are all gonna spend the night at her house before going to Statesboro.
After that adrenaline rush earlier, i'm wiped out and heading to bed. Thanks for everything, guys and gals!


----------



## kracker (Jan 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Allie just called and said she's fine. Mitch just left from there with the keys to go get the car, and Helen is just arriving in the parking lot. Her friend lives close by and they are all gonna spend the night at her house before going to Statesboro.
> After that adrenaline rush earlier, i'm wiped out and heading to bed. Thanks for everything, guys and gals!


Glad she is OK


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Allie just called and said she's fine. Mitch just left from there with the keys to go get the car, and Helen is just arriving in the parking lot. Her friend lives close by and they are all gonna spend the night at her house before going to Statesboro.
> After that adrenaline rush earlier, i'm wiped out and heading to bed. Thanks for everything, guys and gals!


The car was successfully retrieved, and brought to the hospital safely...........Had a scare on I-16 with some deer standing on the white line!!........Just my luck to hit a deer with your daughters car!!

Allie looked to be feeling much better when we brought the car back!!

Either you or Allie did real good on parking the car next to a mile marker!!.........It was right where she said it would be!!..........I'm sure this helped the first Responders, and the EMT's that followed find her as quickly as they did on that lonely stretch of road!!

This was good thinking on somebody's part!!

When I asked her the make, model, and color of the car, she responded with the make, model, and the color was Crimson!!! You Bamer fans got it bad!!

Glad everything ended well, and happy to help out!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2013)

feline cardiologist:  big demand there  

kracker they grow up you know






car recovery and daughter taken care of 

Now on to 





Starts with coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You know, there are times when i truly thank God for this site and the friends i've made over the years.
> Here's the deal:
> My daughter Allie attends GSU in Statesboro. Tonight on the way back from Albany she had a severe asthma attack and her inhaler wasn't helping. By the time she called helen she was in real trouble. Helen told her to pull off the road on I-16 and call 911. The ambulance got there fast and she is now at the hospital in Dublin on oxygen and getting meds for her asthma. She texted right after Helen left that she is feeling much better. We had no idea what was going on at the time and since i already knew i was on call Monday and had 3 hearts, there wasn't any way i'd be back in time if she stayed overnight. So, helen is on the way up there with a friend, and Ruttnbuck is on standby to see about getting my daughters car to the hospital if needed. Helen will then follow her to Statesboro.
> I love you guys, i really do.





rhbama3 said:


> Allie just called and said she's fine. Mitch just left from there with the keys to go get the car, and Helen is just arriving in the parking lot. Her friend lives close by and they are all gonna spend the night at her house before going to Statesboro.
> After that adrenaline rush earlier, i'm wiped out and heading to bed. Thanks for everything, guys and gals!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> The car was successfully retrieved, and brought to the hospital safely...........Had a scare on I-16 with some deer standing on the white line!!........Just my luck to hit a deer with your daughters car!!
> 
> Allie looked to be feeling much better when we brought the car back!!
> 
> ...




Bama, I am so glad that your Daughter is feeling much better now.  I love it when a good plan comes together such as this one.  Sounds like smart moves on everyone's part in this emergency.

I love the fact that there are real angels that look over us when we need it most and some of those angels are disguised as GON Members as well.     Special Thanks to Mitch and Elaine for being able to help your family.  Kudos to the responding medical personnel in locating and taking care of Allie as well.

I try my best to live my life in the motto of my late Father.  He always said to "Try you best to help everyone that you can today because the person that you help today could very easily be the person that helps you tomorrow when you need it most."

That is what I like so much about this site is....People helping People.   








ps:  Happy Sunday Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2013)

Good morning ever body ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Jan 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Hope you hear some good news soon about the ol ticker Miguel.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hope you hear some good news soon about the ol ticker Miguel.


Thanks Strang


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2013)

Mornin folks!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 27, 2013)

Mornin folks. Wish I had two more days left in this weekend. 

Bammer - Glad everything worked out with Allie. 

Miguel - Hoping for good reports on the pumphouse


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Allie just called and said she's fine. Mitch just left from there with the keys to go get the car, and Helen is just arriving in the parking lot. Her friend lives close by and they are all gonna spend the night at her house before going to Statesboro.
> After that adrenaline rush earlier, i'm wiped out and heading to bed. Thanks for everything, guys and gals!


So glad she is better! What a scare. 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> The car was successfully retrieved, and brought to the hospital safely...........Had a scare on I-16 with some deer standing on the white line!!........Just my luck to hit a deer with your daughters car!!
> 
> Allie looked to be feeling much better when we brought the car back!!
> 
> ...




I HATE I- 16 Went to GSU myself.


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2013)

No church today ....I think I may shoot a morning round of skeet....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> No church today ....I think I may shoot a morning round of skeet....



was gonna choot some squirrels, but haven't seen the 1st one today.


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> was gonna choot some squirrels, but haven't seen the 1st one today.



Yep....I gave up on the squirrels and tha ducks yesterday


----------



## Hankus (Jan 27, 2013)

Beer me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Beer me



I see your one and raise ya two.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 27, 2013)

Hmmmm seems ol 16 went after another one. Glad it came out alright bamer.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I see your one and raise ya two.



Doin that an tossin darts was how I spent last night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Beer me



 You ran out of beer?  

Is the world ending?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You ran out of beer?
> 
> Is the world ending?



I ran outs free beer  Hafta drink mine today


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2013)

Free beer is da best beer....


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2013)

Kang!


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2013)

Kang now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I ran outs free beer  Hafta drink mine today



Sounds like you need to throw some darts again!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> Kang now?



Awww Hail....Kang rydert!! 

This one will be over before too long!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Awww Hail....Kang rydert!!
> 
> This one will be over before too long!!



All hail kang rydert ..

The countdown has begun .....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

Good Sunday mernin to y'all .....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2013)

Glad to hear lil Pookie is okay,  way to go Elaine and Mitch !!!





Going to the Plantation today to visit with the lil fella in my avatar !!!  (lil Millard) 





Hope Bugsy's kittie is okay too .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Good Sunday mernin to y'all .....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad to hear lil Pookie is okay,  way to go Elaine and Mitch !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin fellows!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2013)

'Moanin Chief !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad to hear lil Pookie is okay,  way to go Elaine and Mitch !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's her kitty I though she was just trying to rescue one. 
Hope your kitty is OK TBug.
 My pups would never EAT a cat. They just thought they had a new play toy in the yard. Their tails were wagging the whole time. The cat was bigger than one of my dogs.


----------



## kracker (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2013)

Mmmmmm, link sausage biscuit with mustard and hawt sauce for brunch !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, link sausage biscuit with mustard and hawt sauce for brunch !!



Had some Texas french toast and bacon!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2013)

Grant needs to come along and start a new driveler !!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

....Huddle House in Dawson.... good, greasy, grub.


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2013)

Salad with deer jerky.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2013)

Huddle House with Timmay. Western omelet with hash browns.
Took a nap with Woo, and now eating some lemon cake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2013)

Taco bake.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

What...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

to...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

do...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

now...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2013)

585 channels and nothin' on....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

....think it is nap time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2013)

going to the winter weather thread in hopes of good news. :


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 27, 2013)

Glad to her Ally-gator is okay. That girl gonna make us all old worrying about her.  Hugs to Mitch and Elaine for being there for yall. Can't hide the friendship of a Woodyite. 


Well, Sammich came down some time after 10:30 last night. I'd get her halfway down but she just couldn't make that leap to the next limb which was a good 6 foot. I think this was her first time getting stuck up a tree so she'd just turn around and go right back up to the top. My neck is plum sore from looking that far up for so long. 

There's a rotten limb on the ground (this is the oak we've had problems with wondering if it was gonna live another year) so I'm guessing she stepped out on it and it broke. I haven't seen her all day. Called her all morning but no Sammich. 

I'm hoping she just was so scared she's rambling around the property somewhere and is a little shy about coming back to the house. 

The only two other things I can think of is an owl plucked her out of the tree last night or she hurt herself and ran off. 

I guess we'll see tonight if she shows up to eat.  





Bait out at the lease. He moved my blind to the turkey's favorite food plot and is putting out some bird seed to see if we can start enticing them back towards that area and away from where the hogs have been staying. 

Other than that. Guess I'm headed to my mom's for a bit. Be back later.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 585 channels and nothin' on....



I can send you time lapse photographs of my ankle swelling up again.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 27, 2013)

Bathroom cleaning......that was fun


----------



## kracker (Jan 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 585 channels and nothin' on....


Whaddya mean? Finding Bigfoot reruns are on, I think they'll catch him this time.


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2013)

Traded out some skeet shooting for a quail hunting trip.....this ought to be fun....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

just how many bigfoot species are there???


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> just how many bigfoot species are there???



Dont know but I beleve the Kentucky species is the most rare.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont know but I beleve the Kentucky species is the most rare.



Reckin so, watching the show now.....sure is some good looking country up there.....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 27, 2013)

Iffn I understand what then researchers told me I mighta usedta drank with a bigfoots or 2.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Iffn I understand what then researchers told me I mighta usedta drank with a bigfoots or 2.



Ifn' you shared the XXX they likely would have shrunk a few feet.....


----------



## slip (Jan 27, 2013)

Love it when ya go to look at a truck, owner tells ya over the phone "Its been my baby, like new" blah blah .... you get in it and dont even make it out of the drive way before stuff goes wrong.

For what he was askin ya ought to be able to find something to at least make it out of the drive way!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

slip said:


> Love it when ya go to look at a truck, owner tells ya over the phone "Its been my baby, like new" blah blah .... you get in it and dont even make it out of the drive way before stuff goes wrong.
> 
> For what he was askin ya ought to be able to find something to at least make it out of the drive way!



Reckin the feller selling the truck was kin to Mrs. Lesh from the Andy Griffith Show??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> just how many bigfoot species are there???


Me and the boy saw one at Home Depot this afternoon. She,,,,,,err I mean it had black hair with flourescent reddish pink blotches all in it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me and the boy saw one at Home Depot this afternoon. She,,,,,,err I mean it had black hair with flourescent reddish pink blotches all in it.



Goth-foot.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Goth-foot.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

this thread is creeping at a snails pace today.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

tell you what...squatch travels all over the country doesn't he.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Slip...I gotta 97 jeep TJ i'll sale ya...and i'll guarantee it will make it out of da drive ......and I gots a long drive!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> this thread is creeping at a snails pace today.....



It is moving about as fast as the timer.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is moving about as fast as the timer.



m i g h t y    s l  o  w   w    w    w     w.........


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> tell you what...squatch travels all over the country doesn't he.....



I wish I could see one...never seen anything that even resembled one ....at least while I was hunting ....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

Who is planning the next driveler????


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> I wish I could see one...never seen anything that even resembled one ....at least while I was hunting ....



They are most commonly seen at food courts....and wal mart clearance racks.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2013)

And now the final curtain call is close.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

Mod on deck!!! Salute...


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2013)

Jeremiah Johnson on tv ...dats an awesome movie! !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Mod on deck!!! Salute...



teu


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2013)

Last page kang


----------

